# The Origen Little 16 BF Thread (OL16)



## Andre

Currently my TOP bottom fed atomizer and I have used many.

First, and foremost, it is excellent in all three elements - flavour, vapour and throat hit. Like someone on ECF said "Reduced chamber resulting in very, very good flavour. Effectively, it's 14 mm performance for flavour with larger atty vapor - quite a nice combo.".
Flawless craftsmanship.
AFC gives many options. Single or dual. Wide open for direct to lung hits (some say mid DL) and closes down for pure mouth to lung.




The built in heat sinks works great - I use SS or titanium drip tips and no heat gets transferred from the atty. Being so small the atty does get hot. Compared to a Nuppin and RM2:



Despite side air holes I have experienced minimal leaking and carry it in my shirt pocket with confidence.
The way the posts are situated opens up the interior for very large ID coils. I have done a 3.5 mm ID coil, which fits with ease. Am sure one can go even larger if need be.
Each post has two holes for wire. I have found that inserting the coil tails diagonally works best and makes for the most secure fastening and connection. 



Unique grub screws to prevent cutting wire:



​I have already acquired 3 of these little beauties and have done the following builds:

On the first one I started off with a single coil in between the post holes, right above the drain hole. This, however, made positioning the air holes problematic, but still gave impressive results. Made with 26 g Kanthal, 7 wraps, 2,5 mm ID at 0.87 ohms. Wicked with Cotton Bacon V2.










Next up was 26 g Kanthal, 8 wraps, 2.5 mm ID at 0.95 ohms. Initially wicked with Cotton Bacon V2, but later, after tilting the coil, with 2.7 mm ceramic wicking. Currently in use.










My second OL16 is graced with 27 g SS304, 7 wraps on a 3.5 mm ID at 0.77 ohms. Wicked with 4.0 mm ceramic wicking.










The third OL16 sports dual coils, 28 g Kanthal, 5 wraps each on a 2.5 mm ID mandrel at 0.58 ohms. Ceramic 2.7 mm wick.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Petrus

@Andre, great review. My current setup on my OL16 is the dual coil. Superb vape and taste. My airflow is set on dual "smallest openings "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

AWESOME @Andre 
thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

3 of them.... sheess.

They look awesome Andre!



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Ok. Now I want one. Only problem is I have to hand 2 cyclones not in use to sombody first.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH

A very nice write up - very educational.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I'm so jealous of you guys, but I'm not willing to pay more than R500-R600 for an atomizer. R1000+ for an atty is just daylight robbery imo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

zadiac said:


> I'm so jealous of you guys, but I'm not willing to pay more than R500-R600 for an atomizer. R1000+ for an atty is just daylight robbery imo



I hate the price too.. but.....it is superb  
I have no complaints whatsoever. I've got my eye on a third O16 but that's dependent on the exchange rate, which I doubt will get better anytime soon.


----------



## Alex

A great review as always @Andre

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Got me some prebuilt Claptons from @Vaperite South Africa, based on @Rob Fisher's advice re the ID of these coils for my 2.7 mm ceramic wick.






Got it installed in my OL 16.











And the ceramic wick is a perfect fit. Do not even need to cut the end at an angle to get it in, @Genosmate.






Nice, smooth vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> And the ceramic wick is a perfect fit. Do not even need to cut the end at an angle to get it in, @Genosmate.


Thanks Andre,I'll give them a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Got me some prebuilt Claptons from @Vaperite South Africa, based on @Rob Fisher's advice re the ID of these coils for my 2.7 mm ceramic wick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it installed in my OL 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the ceramic wick is a perfect fit. Do not even need to cut the end at an angle to get it in, @Genosmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, smooth vape.


@ Andre, damn.......more Vapemail, you guys must stop posting this..........beautiful pics. Jokes aside, Andre that looks super.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Got me some prebuilt Claptons from @Vaperite South Africa, based on @Rob Fisher's advice re the ID of these coils for my 2.7 mm ceramic wick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it installed in my OL 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the ceramic wick is a perfect fit. Do not even need to cut the end at an angle to get it in, @Genosmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, smooth vape.


Is ceramic wick like silica?


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Is ceramic wick like silica?


It is similar in texture, but not the same thing at all as far as I know. Here some information from rbasupplies.com:

_READYxWICK™ is RBA Supplies LLC's premium quality fully treated ceramic wick that has been treated to our exacting standards which far exceeds the required treatment schedule set forth for what is considered to be safe for this material. Through our proprietary heat treatment schedule and procedure, we are able to produce a superior product for our industry that raises the bar in performance and reliability resulting in the absolute best product available for your use. Untreated ceramic wick should never be used, for ANYTHING, which is why we are so adamant about properly treating the material to our exacting standards to help assure your safe use._

_THIS PRODUCT MUST REMAIN IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA It is illegal to export this product outside of the USA.
Failure to comply with this regulation may result in fines and penalties up to and exceeding $750,000.00 PER INFRACTION._

_READYxWICK™ is heat rated to 2600°F burst temperature and 2200°F continuous temperature.

READYxWICK™ is a ceramic based wicking material that has been heat treated to well OVER the suggested heat treatment schedule of 1652°F for 12+ hours to ensure that we are producing the safest product available on the market today. Our exact and proprietary heating method and schedule (Time, Temp, and Steps) is a protected secret, but we have spent months and literally thousands of feet of XC perfecting and producing the absolute best results with our unique and proprietary treatment schedule and method.

This is why we have chosen to "brand" and trademark our ceramic wick, so that you will know when you have a certified quality bag of ceramic wicking material which has been treated to our exacting standards from RBA Supplies._

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Is ceramic wick like silica?





Christos said:


> Is ceramic wick like silica?


@Christos ,we must try to get hold of this stuff, it looks so tempting. Oom Rob send me some rayon that I use to wick one of my Reo's for Menthol juice, and ja it rocks, I can really taste the deference. Have you wicked with fibre freaks no.2. I wicked this morning for Blackbird, and the flavor is outstanding. What I found with Fibre Freak is that you must keep your wick wet, to produce good flavors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Christos ,we must try to get hold of this stuff, it looks so tempting. Oom Rob send me some rayon that I use to wick one of my Reo's for Menthol juice, and ja it rocks, I can really taste the deference. Have you wicked with fibre freaks no.2. I wicked this morning for Blackbird, and the flavor is outstanding. What I found with Fibre Freak is that you must keep your wick wet, to produce good flavors.


Yup I use fibre freaks #2 and occasionally cotton bacon. 
I usually cut a square and stretch it and then roll it into a wick. Not quite the Scottish roll but similar. 
Oom Rob also got me on the rayon. Gave me some when I met him in Durban.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Hi Guys. I have build this atty alot, and thought I found my sweet spot with dual micro coils. My newest build is with NI80 wire, 3mm,6 wraps, wick with cotton bacon v2, filled with Metador..... Jackpot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

lol.....those are macro coils.


----------



## Spydro

I teeter back and forth on what my favorite bf atty's are. For me it's all about flavor, but it's also about what makes for a nice compact package. Love the Nuppin's on my 18650 metal and wood Reos/LP/Sl Mini 2.1, Chalice on the Baby Woodvils and STD Mini 2.1's... but on my Mini 1.0's the O-16's get top billing and rule the roost. As a long, slow lung hitter air delivery and builds to match the joose get priority. So I have done a lot of builds on them before I settled on KISS dual 3mm for cotton pulled and rolled, and dual builds for 3mm RxW... all with the largest intakes wide open.

Unfortunately I can't use one on my 2011 OG Mini (hate the tootle puffer Hornet), but all my Mini 1.0's run them.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Andre said:


> Currently my TOP bottom fed atomizer and I have used many.
> 
> First, and foremost, it is excellent in all three elements - flavour, vapour and throat hit. Like someone on ECF said "Reduced chamber resulting in very, very good flavour. Effectively, it's 14 mm performance for flavour with larger atty vapor - quite a nice combo.".
> Flawless craftsmanship.
> AFC gives many options. Single or dual. Wide open for direct to lung hits (some say mid DL) and closes down for pure mouth to lung.
> 
> 
> 
> The built in heat sinks works great - I use SS or titanium drip tips and no heat gets transferred from the atty. Being so small the atty does get hot. Compared to a Nuppin and RM2:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite side air holes I have experienced minimal leaking and carry it in my shirt pocket with confidence.
> The way the posts are situated opens up the interior for very large ID coils. I have done a 3.5 mm ID coil, which fits with ease. Am sure one can go even larger if need be.
> Each post has two holes for wire. I have found that inserting the coil tails diagonally works best and makes for the most secure fastening and connection.
> 
> 
> 
> Unique grub screws to prevent cutting wire:
> 
> 
> 
> ​I have already acquired 3 of these little beauties and have done the following builds:
> 
> On the first one I started off with a single coil in between the post holes, right above the drain hole. This, however, made positioning the air holes problematic, but still gave impressive results. Made with 26 g Kanthal, 7 wraps, 2,5 mm ID at 0.87 ohms. Wicked with Cotton Bacon V2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was 26 g Kanthal, 8 wraps, 2.5 mm ID at 0.95 ohms. Initially wicked with Cotton Bacon V2, but later, after tilting the coil, with 2.7 mm ceramic wicking. Currently in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second OL16 is graced with 27 g SS304, 7 wraps on a 3.5 mm ID at 0.77 ohms. Wicked with 4.0 mm ceramic wicking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third OL16 sports dual coils, 28 g Kanthal, 5 wraps each on a 2.5 mm ID mandrel at 0.58 ohms. Ceramic 2.7 mm wick.


The cactus flower in the one pic is epic. I love my succulents.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Darn fine atty, the O-16. I struggled with getting a flavourful build dialled in, but finally landed on a single 28g twisted center z-coil (.5 ohms) with KGD wicking. The secret was pairing it with the right juice (an impetuous DIY absinthe blend) and getting the air right (positioning, more than air hole size).

Once I had the variables sussed, it has been stellar. Very middle of the road up until then, though.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Papa_Lazarou 

I would like to get a new P67 at some point

The only thing is to decide what atty to get for it. 
My atties i love are the trusty RM2 (for mouth to lung) and the Nuppin (for direct lung hits)
I am thinking of getting this OL16 because i know @Andre and several others here like it a lot.
Thanks for the extra tips - looks like this is the one to get for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Darn fine atty, the O-16. I struggled with getting a flavourful build dialled in, but finally landed on a single 28g twisted center z-coil (.5 ohms) with KGD wicking. The secret was pairing it with the right juice (an impetuous DIY absinthe blend) and getting the air right (positioning, more than air hole size).
> 
> Once I had the variables sussed, it has been stellar. Very middle of the road up until then, though.



Sometimes just the mechanics we have to work through with any atty to get it perfect for our "own" tastes. I found the 0-16's to be quite easy to dial in to each of the liquids I run in them. Part of that is really knowing the liquids themselves, but the versatile/easy build deck on these little gems make T&E a breeze to do on them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Anybody know the parameters of the grub screws? The threads look to be a non-standard size?

Trying to help a mate out who's looking for more.


----------



## Alex

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Anybody know the parameters of the grub screws? The threads look to be a non-standard size?
> 
> Trying to help a mate out who's looking for more.



I've been searching high and low for the last 30 minutes without any luck, the only thing I could find was this.
https://www.fasttech.com/forums/vapers/t/1855495/norbert-origen-little-16mm-bf-rda/1

EDIT: ...And I got all excited for nothing, I was hoping that fasttech might have this one

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## JC Okie

Well, I just got my second Origen Little 16 in the mail yesterday. I have been using the first one for a week or so now, and I'm loving it. So......needed another for the incoming P67.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Looks like the grub screws are M3. Won't know until someone tries an M3 in their atty and confirm. So, who will do that?


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Looks like the grub screws are M3. Won't know until someone tries an M3 in their atty and confirm. So, who will do that?


The OL16's grub screws certainly looks different as shown in the pic below. I shall gladly try a M3, if only I knew how to identify a M3?


----------



## zadiac

I think the nip at the end is just to trap the wire and you will be able to use a normal M3 or maybe M2.5
best way is to go to electronic shop and buy M3 and M2.5 screws and try them.


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> I think the nip at the end is just to trap the wire and you will be able to use a normal M3 or maybe M2.5
> best way is to go to electronic shop and buy M3 and M2.5 screws and try them.


If I remember correctly @zadiac, you said the Sapor grub screws are M3? Have just tried them on the OL16 and they work. Fastened a piece of 28 g perfectly. They are a bit longer than the original screws and very nearly touch the top of the cap once fastened. One could file them down a bit, if required I presume.
This might work for your mate @Papa_Lazarou.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Andre said:


> If I remember correctly @zadiac, you said the Sapor grub screws are M3? Have just tried them on the OL16 and they work. Fastened a piece of 28 g perfectly. They are a bit longer than the original screws and very nearly touch the top of the cap once fastened. One could file them down a bit, if required I presume.
> This might work for your mate @Papa_Lazarou.



Awesome! Thanks for doing this. He'll be well chuffed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> If I remember correctly @zadiac, you said the Sapor grub screws are M3? Have just tried them on the OL16 and they work. Fastened a piece of 28 g perfectly. They are a bit longer than the original screws and very nearly touch the top of the cap once fastened. One could file them down a bit, if required I presume.
> This might work for your mate @Papa_Lazarou.



@Andre I did a double take on your new avatar!!
Very cool 
But not as bold as the previous one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Andre I did a double take on your new avatar!!
> Very cool
> But not as bold as the previous one



Yip the change threw me big time @Andre...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Origen Little 16 BF back in stock at Intaste @Rob Fisher.

http://www.intaste.de/en/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html

71 Euros as we do not pay their tax.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Origen Little 16 BF back in stock at Intaste @Rob Fisher.
> 
> http://www.intaste.de/en/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html
> 
> 71 Euros as we do not pay their tax.


at R1150.46 I think I might bite!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> at R1150.46 I think I might bite!



Cheaper than here in the US. I paid $95 to $105 US plus shipping for each of my four O-16's.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> at R1150.46 I think I might bite!



You want me to get you one if I order @Christos ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Cheaper than here in the US. I paid $95 to $105 US plus shipping for each of my four O-16's.



Yip Element Vape has them and I worked out they would land at way over R1,500!


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> You want me to get you one if I order @Christos ?


Sure @Rob Fisher, I'm just scared my cyclone are going to get neglected.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Little O16's on thier way!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Little O16's on thier way!


Super fast service indeed.
Thanx @Rob Fisher. Just let me know how much I owe you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Little O16's on thier way!


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


>



I did buy an extra one just in case you wanted one @DoubleD.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip Element Vape has them and I worked out they would land at way over R1,500!



I've done some business with Element. Sometimes their prices are good, sometimes they are high. They have given good customer service to me every time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> I did buy an extra one just in case you wanted one @DoubleD.


If @DoubleD is out I will take it Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> I did buy an extra one just in case you wanted one @DoubleD.



If both @DoubleD and @Petrus don't want it, I'll take the extra.

Sad I missed this thread today


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bugger it seems I should have ordered more... I'm just shipping them direct to my home instead of through MyUS.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Why don't you guys just go the web site and order? It was a piece of cake!

Oh I guess there may have been a shipping saving...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> Why don't you guys just go the web site and order? It was a piece of cake!
> 
> Oh I guess there may have been a shipping saving...



The shipping saving always helps...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Lushen said:


> The shipping saving always helps...


Infact, I saw the thread early today and got so stuck in work......almost pull the triger but yes a group buy has some savings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> I did buy an extra one just in case you wanted one @DoubleD.




 You beaut!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Sorry guys @DoubleD takes the prize. As a matter of interest @Rob Fisher how much is direct shipping? 
If the guys are patient and I enjoy the atty I'm be willing to look into a 2nd group buy where we get OL 16's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Sorry guys @DoubleD takes the prize. As a matter of interest @Rob Fisher how much is direct shipping?
> If the guys are patient and I enjoy the atty I'm be willing to look into a 2nd group buy where we get OL 16's.



Shipping was €20.35


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Shipping was €20.35


Geez, that's not bad at all. It's roughly the price we are paying between 6 people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

DoubleD said:


> You beaut!!!!


@DoubleD, gongrats my friend. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm back in the O16 thread... have to pop out for a short while but will come back and go through the thread looking for the right setup and then will build it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm back in the O16 thread... have to pop out for a short while but will come back and go through the thread looking for the right setup and then will build it.
> 
> View attachment 52410
> View attachment 52411
> View attachment 52412
> View attachment 52413


Now Im just getting jelly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kevkev

Nice one @Rob Fisher 
Really looking forward to your findings on this atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK landed cost was R1,312.96 and this included shipping and no customs or duty or Vat and they delivered to my door in record time!

Now it's time to build and test... and I'm going right out of my comfort zone until you fine people describe your best build for the O16.

I'm using a single Clapton 0.85Ω and ReadyXwick just like the picture I saw from @Andre. I'm vaping Tropical Ice as I do in my REO's but I think I may need to switch to XXX because this may be a too severe vape. But let's persevere.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow this puppy gets really hot... I'm finding Tropical Ice pretty severe and may need to switch to XXX sooner rather than later. Maybe I need to switch to rayon because I'm trying ReadyXwick and not sure if that's changing the flavour a bit... I'm also over squonking I think because I'm inhaling some juice... Also seems to be most comfortable with the two big holes open and lung hitting... I may also need to build a different coil because I'm not sure the single 18650 is going to drive this clapton for very long... Will play till the advice starts to flow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow this puppy gets really hot... I'm finding Tropical Ice pretty severe and may need to switch to XXX sooner rather than later. Maybe I need to switch to rayon because I'm trying ReadyXwick and not sure if that's changing the flavour a bit... I'm also over squonking I think because I'm inhaling some juice... Also seems to be most comfortable with the two big holes open and lung hitting... I may also need to build a different coil because I'm not sure the single 18650 is going to drive this clapton for very long... Will play till the advice starts to flow.


On that Clapton I use just a single air hole open, one of the bigger ones. But ramp up is relatively slow and you have to take long, slow hits - MTL in my case.
I mostly build 27 g Kanthal single contact coils with 2.5 mm ID at around 0.8 - 0.9 ohms for my MTL, using a single air hole.
With RxW you do need to give it a bit of time, usually great after the first dry burn of coil with wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have switched to Tropical Ice Cloud Version... opened to the two biggest holes and life is improving dramatically... I'm going to persevere with ReadyXwick this time because the thought of a coil and wick that only needs to be changed every few months does appeal to me a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

But I will rebuild a 27g Kanthal Coil in a day or so after giving the Clapton and ReadyXwick and full go...


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> But I will rebuild a 27g Kanthal Coil in a day or so after giving the Clapton and ReadyXwick and full go...


@Rob Fisher , if you have try some 26ga Ni80 wire. The ramp time is super quick and the vape is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

I mostly use 26 KA1 & Ni80, 28 Ni80 & 27 KA1 wire, 2.5mm & 3.0mm dual or single builds in my four O-16's. I always run the two largest intake holes wide open for my lung hits, and run mine on the Reo Mini 1.0's.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> But I will rebuild a 27g Kanthal Coil in a day or so after giving the Clapton and ReadyXwick and full go...


Don't just give it a day or so rob,you have enough squonkers so just leave it in there,once you have that Clapton and rxw bedded in its good.Rip it out too quick you won't find out

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Don't just give it a day or so rob,you have enough squonkers so just leave it in there,once you have that Clapton and rxw bedded in its good.Rip it out too quick you won't find out



Yip that is the plan... last time I never gave it much of a chance... this time I'm going to test it in a few configs...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that is the plan... last time I never gave it much of a chance... this time I'm going to test it in a few configs...


That's good,I find the 18650 is fine for the Claptons,the Tigers are also just about ok,I love being able to re wick only every 3 months or so!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

@Genosmate, I'm not a fan of claptons because the spit back is terrible. 
I once burned my wife in bed (she was sleeping) while vaping claptons. Horrible spit back  

@Rob Fisher, any thoughts on flavour in comparison to a cyclone while I patiently wait for next weeks arrival of an OL 16?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> @Genosmate, I'm not a fan of claptons because the spit back is terrible.
> I once burned my wife in bed (she was sleeping) while vaping claptons. Horrible spit back
> 
> @Rob Fisher, any thoughts on flavour in comparison to a cyclone while I patiently wait for next weeks arrival of an OL 16?



@Christos right now there is no comparison and it's a completely different vape as I'm playing with clapton's and ReadyXwick on a REO which I have never done before... I'm also running with wide open airflow because I am enjoying direct lung hits... after this setup has been tested for a few days I will go with a more conservative build and give it a Cyclone type build test.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> @Christos right now there is no comparison and it's a completely different vape as I'm playing with clapton's and ReadyXwick on a REO which I have never done before... I'm also running with wide open airflow because I am enjoying direct lung hits... after this setup has been tested for a few days I will go with a more conservative build and give it a Cyclone type build test.


I have no choice but to exercise patience

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

I'm a creature of habit, so any new device gets the standard SS build between 1 to 3 iterations. If the first coil does the job I don't bother playing anymore and that becomes the regular build. 
In the interest of trying new things I would say you did the right thing off the bat. 

@Spydro has a timeless principle that applies here: KISS.
Keep it simple stupid.
Also another relevant principle borrowed from the IT industry: If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I'm a creature of habit, so any new device gets the standard SS build between 1 to 3 iterations. If the first coil does the job I don't bother playing anymore and that becomes the regular build.
> In the interest of trying new things I would say you did the right thing off the bat.
> 
> @Spydro has a timeless principle that applies here: KISS.
> Keep it simple stupid.
> Also another relevant principle borrowed from the IT industry: If it ain't broke, don't fix it.



I normally do do that... me and my 1,5mm micro coils... but I'm looking for more and different these days because I have my REO's with Divo's that are just perfect for me and then my army of ceramic coiled tanks that are also perfect... with all the positive feedback (especially from my Guru @Andre) on the O16 I am going to play a lot before giving up on it this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK the Clapton and ReadyXwick is history... kept getting juice in my mouth and the flavour was meh...

Built a 3mm 24g Ni80 Single Coil 7 wraps... vaping XXX on the P67 with O16... starting to like the little atty!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the Clapton and ReadyXwick is history... kept getting juice in my mouth and the flavour was meh...
> 
> Built a 3mm 24g Ni80 Single Coil 7 wraps... vaping XXX on the P67 with O16... starting to like the little atty!
> View attachment 52855
> View attachment 52856


Oh no! There goes my dibs.

Glad you are getting to like it, Rob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the Clapton and ReadyXwick is history... kept getting juice in my mouth and the flavour was meh...
> 
> Built a 3mm 24g Ni80 Single Coil 7 wraps... vaping XXX on the P67 with O16... starting to like the little atty!
> View attachment 52855
> View attachment 52856



The O-16's tend to multiply when you really, really like them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> The O-16's tend to multiply when you really, really like them.


This has been my suspicion and my fear 
Will let you know when mine arrives.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jifjifjif

Mine's great. It's a great flavor atty like the RM2, and the airflow options and the solid posts make it a real winner. It is a lot more durable than the RM2 and that's precisely what I was in search of. It seems like the atty can last near as long as the REO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

jifjifjif said:


> Mine's great. It's a great flavor atty like the RM2, and the airflow options and the solid posts make it a real winner. It is a lot more durable than the RM2 and that's precisely what I was in search of. It seems like the atty can last near as long as the REO.


We need to cut comms in this channel until Tuesday. (That's when my OL16 arrives).
I'm getting FOMO just thinking about it. 
Just kidding about cutting comms. 

Curiously I never tried the RM2 as I didn't think I would like the airflow on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Love the rm2. I've opened the airholes on all of them. Ive also drilled out a second airhole on the opposite side for dual coils. They're absolutely amazing for mouth to lung vaping and flavor.

Reactions: Like 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Sorry for the derailment but a second air hole. Please post some pics of that with dual coil buil in the RM2 thread if you can.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Taken care of in the proper thread. Thanks for moving it over there, Stev.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> The O-16's tend to multiply when you really, really like them.



@Spydro I see your airflow holes are on the side? I have always liked my airflow to be on the other side of the button because when I vape the airflow hole is up in the air and any juice in the cap is away from the hole and I seem to get a better vape. Your theory on air hole placement on squonkers please?


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro I see your airflow holes are on the side? I have always liked my airflow to be on the other side of the button because when I vape the airflow hole is up in the air and any juice in the cap is away from the hole and I seem to get a better vape. Your theory on air hole placement on squonkers please?



Those on the side have dual builds. 
Except on the RxW builds, I use big form factor coils and big pulled and rolled wick to hold a lot of juice for my long lung hits. I have a near perfect squonking style, so excess liquid in the atty beyond what the wick holds is not an issue if the atty drains well. Some atty's do drain far better than others though, and some builds with my vaping style do condense vapor on the inside of some atty's that is in effect excess juice. So I still guard against intakes being overtaken by excess juice same as you. On single builds they face the fire button because I fire the button with my index finger whether a top or side button Reo. That puts the intake on top when tilted to vape. On dual builds they go on the sides so no intake is down when I vape. With my Nuppin's that have high center parallel builds I sometimes run them without the AFC sleeve at all. That gives me 3 wide open intake slots for more air, more vapor. So one on each side and one toward the fire button that puts them all in an orientation that would not be bothered by excess juice if it was present.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

I like the airhole on the opposite side of the button, somewhere in this region. 


Firstly, I hold with the left hand and user my thumb to press the firing button. 
Secondly, if condensation occurs outside the airhole it's easy to wipe clean.
Just my thoughts on the airholes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Got this, this morning while I was leaving for work. 
How sad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stevape;)

@Christos I bet you are counting down the minutes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Phenomenal build deck on the OL16. 
Next to a 2014 cyclone for scale.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Lushen

Christos said:


> Phenomenal build deck on the OL16.
> Next to a 2014 cyclone for scale.
> View attachment 53155



Stop it now! You are giving me more Fomo 

Let us know how it Vapes compared to the cyclone, and if you can stealth Vape with it too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Lushen said:


> Stop it now! You are giving me more Fomo
> 
> Let us know how it Vapes compared to the cyclone, and if you can stealth Vape with it too.


Lol, mine stealth vaped (single coil, small air hole) all the way from Cape Town to Brussels and back.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Lushen said:


> Stop it now! You are giving me more Fomo
> 
> Let us know how it Vapes compared to the cyclone, and if you can stealth Vape with it too.


I still have to put junior to sleep as he prefers dad these days as opposed to mum and then I have to do some work. 
Something about an error on a production system that was missed by the testing team. 
I'm not one to sort issues or in the morning. I prefer to have it all resolved by the time the users get to their desks in the morning. 
Also I have a full reo with a cyclone rewicked that I don't want to take off just yet. 
I guess Im afraid of the OL 16 as I'm worried it will unthrone the cyclones. 
I might just take my yearly bath after I'm done working as my back is sore.
Might only happen in the morning!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Finally got round to the OL16 .

Went with 2.5mm ID
SS 316L
7 wraps
0.44 ohms


This is my go to build that I use on almost everything so I though let's put the OL16 through the tests that I am familiar with. 
Initial thoughts:
Pros:
Phenomenal build deck for a 16mm atty. 
Really small atty. 
Posts have multiple holes for different positions of coils. 
Air flow is lovely and the configuration is excellent I.e multiple mm holes to chose from - options for single or dual air flow and coils. 
Drains really well. 
Oversquonking doesn't seem to bother this guy. 

Cons:
Should have bought 2.
Other than that no cons yet. 

Is the flavour better than a cyclone? 
So far I don't think so. I am getting less throat hit and some new flavour notes with my favourite juice which is down to the last 10ml.
On that note I am also missing a flavour note that accompanies the throat hit. 
This might be the coil placement but I'm pretty happy so I doubt I'll play with the coil position. 
My 12mg juice is tasting like 3mg juice but I'm not really after throat hit so it's all good. 

Will it dethrone the cyclone? 
Probably not as I've spent a considerable amount of time with Cyclones and love them but this atty is up there with a cyclone if not marginally better because of the nice deck.
I would however say that this atty performs marginally better than a nuppin but then again some people prefer throat hit and some don't. 
Just my initial midnight thoughts. 

Reo mail included in the pic as I only took one pic. 
Also the air hole is in the wrong side but I was not in the mood to adjust the positive pin.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

I just want to add that the best attys for me are the ones that are really forgiving in the build. 
I.e Im not fond of rebuilding 5 times to get the atty to give decent flavor. 
The OL16 was a very decent vape from the first build so that's already a indication of a chicken dinner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Finally got round to the OL16 .
> 
> Went with 2.5mm ID
> SS 316L
> 7 wraps
> 0.44 ohms
> View attachment 53184
> 
> This is my go to build that I use on almost everything so I though let's put the OL16 through the tests that I am familiar with.
> Initial thoughts:
> Pros:
> Phenomenal build deck for a 16mm atty.
> Really small atty.
> Posts have multiple holes for different positions of coils.
> Air flow is lovely and the configuration is excellent I.e multiple mm holes to chose from - options for single or dual air flow and coils.
> Drains really well.
> Oversquonking doesn't seem to bother this guy.
> 
> Cons:
> Should have bought 2.
> Other than that no cons yet.
> 
> Is the flavour better than a cyclone?
> So far I don't think so. I am getting less throat hit and some new flavour notes with my favourite juice which is down to the last 10ml.
> On that note I am also missing a flavour note that accompanies the throat hit.
> This might be the coil placement but I'm pretty happy so I doubt I'll play with the coil position.
> My 12mg juice is tasting like 3mg juice but I'm not really after throat hit so it's all good.
> 
> Will it dethrone the cyclone?
> Probably not as I've spent a considerable amount of time with Cyclones and love them but this atty is up there with a cyclone if not marginally better because of the nice deck.
> I would however say that this atty performs marginally better than a nuppin but then again some people prefer throat hit and some don't.
> Just my initial midnight thoughts.
> 
> Reo mail included in the pic as I only took one pic.
> Also the air hole is in the wrong side but I was not in the mood to adjust the positive pin.
> View attachment 53185


Great stuff. Glad you like it. 

I get good throat hit - maybe because my coils are closer to the posts and I use a relatively small air hole for my MTL.

Reactions: Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

The O-16 can unseat the Cyclones IMO, and could easily also unseat the 7 Chalice II and III atty's if I could run them on the Reos the C's are on (only one of them sadly). They could also give the 8 Nuppin's a run for their money too.

Their only con is not owning enough of them. 

All four of mine are on Reo Mini 1.0's, the perfect combo with that Reo model. I have 5 Mini 1.0's now, so I'm one O-16 short for them. I get away with it because I seldom run the all tumbled brass Mini 1.0 now that I have the all brass patina Mini 1.0.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Lovely series of posts @Christos !
Thanks for the feedback

I am scared of this O16 too - but it seems I will have to go for it - 
You make a strong case for it with those build deck comparison photos

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lovely series of posts @Christos !
> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> I am scared of this O16 too - but it seems I will have to go for it -
> You make a strong case for it with those build deck comparison photos


It's mighty tiny in size but the build deck is truly maximised and optimised for monster builds. 
I haven't even felt this beast get hot yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

I hadn't shaved for 2 weeks because 1. It wasn't bothering me and 2. I didn't have time. 
Today I shaved and I discovered a very annoying quality of the OL16. 

Might be because wife and junior were waiting in the car and I had to refill and rewick in a hurry but I'm getting some nasty spit back today.
If I fire before the drip tip is in my mouth my nose and upper lip have been burnt by spitback. 

Once the OL16 is in the mouth and fired after no problems.
Just some random insights.


----------



## Christos

Anybody tried Ni200 on the OL16?
Im going to pop some in later when I get a chance on the stemcrave squonker and give it a go.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Anybody tried Ni200 on the OL16?
> Im going to pop some in later when I get a chance on the stemcrave squonker and give it a go.


@Christos, waiting for feedback.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ernest

Christos said:


> Anybody tried Ni200 on the OL16?
> Im going to pop some in later when I get a chance on the stemcrave squonker and give it a go.



Ah, so you are going to squonk in TC, very cosmopolitan. 

Enjoy!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

26 awg Ni200
2.5mm ID 
0.13 ohms on the mod
0.08 ohms on the tab.
Kendo gold wick, you can't see in the pic but i made a S shape with the cotton so the coil ends get the airflow.

Very impressive flavour right off the bat!
Nice clouds. I like that I can vape ncv milked at high wattages without a dry hit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

The vape is amazing. I never thought it would be great based on the airflow and the coil positing. 
I'll definately be doing this build again with SS but not anytime soon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back in stock!

http://www.intaste.de/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

They also notified me.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Long awaited and well over due.........

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## KB_314

Found them here recently too..
http://www.vapstor.fr/en/norbert-origen-dripper/636-origen-dripper-16mm-bf-by-norbert.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

This is sooo sad, but I think my OL16 is dethroning my cyclops  
Flavor on this little atty is great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Lushen said:


> This is sooo sad, but I think my OL16 is dethroning my cyclops
> Flavor on this little atty is great.



Wow that looks really nice!

Dethrone away

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Picked up my OL16s from @SAVapeGear on Saturday. I`ve been wanting to try this atty for some time but never got around to making the effort to order from overseas (something about procrastination). First impression, beautifully crafted, tight tolerances a nice build deck and really small. After an overnight soak and a run through the USC, I attempted a quick build on Sunday evening. It`s easy to build this on atty with the dual holes on the post. Decent sized hex head grub screws as well. The allen key for the grub screws also fit the REO`s 510 adjustable connector. 

The draw with the airflow set on the widest openings, even with a wide bore drip tip, is a bit restricted compared to the Nuppin. Suitable for slow long DTL draws. On the smallest airhole it would be a great MTL draw.

The build: 7 wraps on 28 guage twisted Kanthal dual coil wicked with CBv2 2.5mm diameter. Around 0.45 ohms on the tab.




Not the neatest build but then again my coils never look as good as those in the coil build thread




Vaped @Paulie s Pistachio Ice Cream, NVC Milked and Creamy Clouds Milky Strawberry Ice Cream. All these have been in my daily rotation for a while now so I`m quite familiar with the notes on these. The flavour on this build was muted, almost to the point of no flavour. This is my goto build on my Nuppin and one of my Cyclones so I was a bit disappointed. Not being one to give up easily, it was back to the drawing board.

New build on Monday. 27g Kanthal 8 wraps 2.5mm diameter dual coils. 0.65 ohms on the tab. 



Wicked with CBv2






OL16 on the REO




Great improvment in flavour with the above mentioned liquids on the new build. I cannot make a definitive call at the moment and I will be trying more builds as time allows. Will update accordingly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Blu_Marlin said:


> Picked up my OL16s from @SAVapeGear on Saturday. I`ve been wanting to try this atty for some time but never got around to making the effort to order from overseas (something about procrastination). First impression, beautifully crafted, tight tolerances a nice build deck and really small. After an overnight soak and a run through the USC, I attempted a quick build on Sunday evening. It`s easy to build this on atty with the dual holes on the post. Decent sized hex head grub screws as well. The allen key for the grub screws also fit the REO`s 510 adjustable connector.
> 
> The draw with the airflow set on the widest openings, even with a wide bore drip tip, is a bit restricted compared to the Nuppin. Suitable for slow long DTL draws. On the smallest airhole it would be a great MTL draw.
> 
> The build: 7 wraps on 28 guage twisted Kanthal dual coil wicked with CBv2 2.5mm diameter. Around 0.45 ohms on the tab.
> 
> View attachment 63875
> 
> 
> Not the neatest build but then again my coils never look as good as those in the coil build thread
> 
> View attachment 63876
> 
> 
> Vaped @Paulie s Pistachio Ice Cream, NVC Milked and Creamy Clouds Milky Strawberry Ice Cream. All these have been in my daily rotation for a while now so I`m quite familiar with the notes on these. The flavour on this build was muted, almost to the point of no flavour. This is my goto build on my Nuppin and one of my Cyclones so I was a bit disappointed. Not being one to give up easily, it was back to the drawing board.
> 
> New build on Monday. 27g Kanthal 8 wraps 2.5mm diameter dual coils. 0.65 ohms on the tab.
> View attachment 63881
> 
> 
> Wicked with CBv2
> View attachment 63886
> 
> 
> View attachment 63883
> 
> 
> OL16 on the REO
> 
> View attachment 63892
> 
> 
> Great improvment in flavour with the above mentioned liquids on the new build. I cannot make a definitive call at the moment and I will be trying more builds as time allows. Will update accordingly.


@Blu_Marlin, try that exact same build but with a 1.5mm diameter coils. You will get huge flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

This is how I do my dual coils

SS316L 26Ga
2.5mm ID,8 Wraps

Comes in at 0.25.

Hits like a beast

This works for me.You just need to get the ohms down

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

At 1.5mm ID,you can probably get 1.5 hits before you have to squonk again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KB_314

SAVapeGear said:


> This is how I do my dual coils
> 
> SS316L 26Ga
> 2.5mm ID,8 Wraps
> 
> Comes in at 0.25.
> 
> Hits like a beast
> 
> This works for me.You just need to get the ohms down


My starting build. Taken me out of my Reo comfort zone but I'm really enjoying it. Awesome build. Not only does it hit hard, but the flavour is saturated and delicious.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Here is my build pics.

This is how I do my dual coils

SS316L 26Ga
2.5mm ID,8 Wraps

Comes in at 0.25.


----------



## KZOR

Anyone locally have stock?


----------



## Silver

Super post above @Blu_Marlin - glad your second build was better
And thanks for the other advice from @Petrus , @SAVapeGear and @KB_314 
I cant wait to start with this atty - am going to review all these posts when I get to it.
@KZOR this was a buy we made from @SAVapeGear who brought in a few of them. Dont think anyone has any local stock. Check with SAVapegear via PM.


----------



## Lushen

Blu_Marlin said:


> Picked up my OL16s from @SAVapeGear on Saturday. I`ve been wanting to try this atty for some time but never got around to making the effort to order from overseas (something about procrastination). First impression, beautifully crafted, tight tolerances a nice build deck and really small. After an overnight soak and a run through the USC, I attempted a quick build on Sunday evening. It`s easy to build this on atty with the dual holes on the post. Decent sized hex head grub screws as well. The allen key for the grub screws also fit the REO`s 510 adjustable connector.
> 
> The draw with the airflow set on the widest openings, even with a wide bore drip tip, is a bit restricted compared to the Nuppin. Suitable for slow long DTL draws. On the smallest airhole it would be a great MTL draw.
> 
> The build: 7 wraps on 28 guage twisted Kanthal dual coil wicked with CBv2 2.5mm diameter. Around 0.45 ohms on the tab.
> 
> View attachment 63875
> 
> 
> Not the neatest build but then again my coils never look as good as those in the coil build thread
> 
> View attachment 63876
> 
> 
> Vaped @Paulie s Pistachio Ice Cream, NVC Milked and Creamy Clouds Milky Strawberry Ice Cream. All these have been in my daily rotation for a while now so I`m quite familiar with the notes on these. The flavour on this build was muted, almost to the point of no flavour. This is my goto build on my Nuppin and one of my Cyclones so I was a bit disappointed. Not being one to give up easily, it was back to the drawing board.
> 
> New build on Monday. 27g Kanthal 8 wraps 2.5mm diameter dual coils. 0.65 ohms on the tab.
> View attachment 63881
> 
> 
> Wicked with CBv2
> View attachment 63886
> 
> 
> View attachment 63883
> 
> 
> OL16 on the REO
> 
> View attachment 63892
> 
> 
> Great improvment in flavour with the above mentioned liquids on the new build. I cannot make a definitive call at the moment and I will be trying more builds as time allows. Will update accordingly.



I used a single coil, 2.5mm ID NI80 6/7wraps that comes out to 0.5 ohms.
I tried the single coil in between the posts and did not get great flavour, but it was ok. I then used a single coil on one side, and the flavour it great for me.

BTW, being such a small atty, the drip tip also makes a difference. I found one of my old nautilus driptips (really narrow top, and long) and there is definitely a flavour improvement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Something else about this atty that differs from the Cyclones and RM2 (my only real frame of reference) - the drainage back into the squonker bottle is fantastic. 

The Cyclone is very very good too, a lot better than the RM2 for me, and the soft touch required for the Cyclone (even without an Italian bottle) took some getting used to. But the OL16 is even better. Drainage is very quick, almost instant, and squonking requires an extremely soft touch if you have the Italian bottles especially. One fairly short squonk is enough for me even on SAVapeGears .25 build.

The juice comes right up between the two coils, and if you are using a high VG, thick liquid, it actually comes up over the coils and falls over the wicks, hitting them from the top more than the bottom - a lot like dripping. I'm not sure if this impacts the vaping experience in any way, but it's something new to me. I don't think it wicked this way on a dual coil build in the Cyclops.

Will it retire the Cyclones... the big test will be running it in single coil mode on a mtl build. I'm guessing that it will, but who knows. I can safely say that my Cyclops, which I never thought I'd sell (and which once belonged to @Andre if I remember correctly), will appear in the classies as soon as I can get my hands on another OL16. I'm now less interested in 22mm atties for the Reo, and because of that not certain I am gonna go for a P67. Another Grand would be less expensive, even more so if it were the economy model... hmm

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

My biggest problem with the OL16 is that all my other 22mm atty's are not as good any more 

The manta, stumpy and thump are not tasting as good anymore... Now I know why @Andre loves the OL16.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus

Lushen said:


> My biggest problem with the OL16 is that all my other 22mm atty's are not as good any more
> 
> The manta, stumpy and thump are not tasting as good anymore... Now I know why @Andre loves the OL16.


The OL16 is definitely one of my favourite, got 5 in rotation on different mods, but the Snapdragon is definitely a flavour beast, but I use it exclusively on a P67. I am waiting for a Viper V2 atty which is highly recommended, but what a battle to get your hands on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Petrus said:


> @Blu_Marlin, try that exact same build but with a 1.5mm diameter coils. You will get huge flavour.


Thanks @Petrus I will try this build at some stage but right now I`m doing long slow DTL hits lasting around 8 to 10 seconds on the OL16. I`m not sure how the small diameter will affect the wicking. When I try MTL I will give this build a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

SAVapeGear said:


> This is how I do my dual coils
> 
> SS316L 26Ga
> 2.5mm ID,8 Wraps
> 
> Comes in at 0.25.
> 
> Hits like a beast
> 
> This works for me.You just need to get the ohms down





KB_314 said:


> My starting build. Taken me out of my Reo comfort zone but I'm really enjoying it. Awesome build. Not only does it hit hard, but the flavour is saturated and delicious.



Tried this build last night thanks @SAVapeGear . This build also took me out of my comfort zone. The lowest I usually build is around 0.45 ohms. I had some SS316L 26g lying around from my time experimenting with TC. I put together this build and it came out to about 0.26 ohms on the tab. I wicked with CBv2, fired it up.....and wow. The flavour was on point for the strawberry and the pistachio. The milked, while improved, was still not on par with my other atty. Threw in some Banana Cream from vape Chefs and almost fell over. The flavour was outstanding. I`ve found a new atty/build for my Banana Cream. As @KB_314 said, saturated and delicious

I will keep trying different builds and see if it gets any better. I can`t post pics of the build now and will upload tonight when I get home.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Blu_Marlin said:


> Tried this build last night thanks @SAVapeGear . This build also took me out of my comfort zone. The lowest I usually build is around 0.45 ohms. I had some SS316L 26g lying around from my time experimenting with TC. I put together this build and it came out to about 0.26 ohms on the tab. I wicked with CBv2, fired it up.....and wow. The flavour was on point for the strawberry and the pistachio. The milked, while improved, was still not on par with my other atty. Threw in some Banana Cream from vape Chefs and almost fell over. The flavour was outstanding. I`ve found a new atty/build for my Banana Cream. As @KB_314 said, saturated and delicious
> 
> I will keep trying different builds and see if it gets any better. I can`t post pics of the build now and will upload tonight when I get home.


I cannot agree more. Every atty/ build on every mod is unique to my specific flavour. That is the main reason for all my Squonkers. I don't ever mix my flavours or atty's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> Something else about this atty that differs from the Cyclones and RM2 (my only real frame of reference) - the drainage back into the squonker bottle is fantastic.
> 
> The Cyclone is very very good too, a lot better than the RM2 for me, and the soft touch required for the Cyclone (even without an Italian bottle) took some getting used to. But the OL16 is even better. Drainage is very quick, almost instant, and squonking requires an extremely soft touch if you have the Italian bottles especially. One fairly short squonk is enough for me even on SAVapeGears .25 build.
> 
> The juice comes right up between the two coils, and if you are using a high VG, thick liquid, it actually comes up over the coils and falls over the wicks, hitting them from the top more than the bottom - a lot like dripping. I'm not sure if this impacts the vaping experience in any way, but it's something new to me. I don't think it wicked this way on a dual coil build in the Cyclops.
> 
> Will it retire the Cyclones... the big test will be running it in single coil mode on a mtl build. I'm guessing that it will, but who knows. I can safely say that my Cyclops, which I never thought I'd sell (and which once belonged to @Andre if I remember correctly), will appear in the classies as soon as I can get my hands on another OL16. I'm now less interested in 22mm atties for the Reo, and because of that not certain I am gonna go for a P67. Another Grand would be less expensive, even more so if it were the economy model... hmm


Yip, I also decided against a P67. Do not like the side button with locking inside. Side buttons are for careful people. Also do not want to keep another set of spares. Went for the economy model last time round and no regrets.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## KB_314

Currently running SAVapegears build on my OL16. I cracked and got a second one which I'm keen to make a build for tonight. Below are the materials I have on hand - would really appreciate any advice on a good flavour-chasing build:
Kanthal A1 24g/26g/28g
SS316L 26g/28g
Ni80 28g only
Roll of UD Clapton (Kanthal)
Few lengths of SS316L Alien Clapton
Only have Japanese cotton for wicking atm (and some Rayon in the box I'm sure)


----------



## jifjifjif

Very nice.

My suggestion is a parallel 28g Kanthal coil. I take about 12" of it, fold it in half and then hand wrap 4 wraps on a 2.5mm coilmaster or around the shaft of a cotton swab (Q-Tip). Mine always come in around .45 ohms, which gives a nice flavorful hit for a single coil build.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

jifjifjif said:


> Very nice.
> 
> My suggestion is a parallel 28g Kanthal coil. I take about 12" of it, fold it in half and then hand wrap 4 wraps on a 2.5mm coilmaster or around the shaft of a cotton swab (Q-Tip). Mine always come in around .45 ohms, which gives a nice flavorful hit for a single coil build.


Thanks @jifjifjif I was hoping for a single coil option seeing as I have duals in the other. And I'm embarrassed to say, but this will be my first parallel build


----------



## Lushen

KB_314 said:


> Currently running SAVapegears build on my OL16. I cracked and got a second one which I'm keen to make a build for tonight. Below are the materials I have on hand - would really appreciate any advice on a good flavour-chasing build:
> Kanthal A1 24g/26g/28g
> SS316L 26g/28g
> Ni80 28g only
> Roll of UD Clapton (Kanthal)
> Few lengths of SS316L Alien Clapton
> Only have Japanese cotton for wicking atm (and some Rayon in the box I'm sure)



If you are using a fruity or menthol flavor, you can try my simple build:
26G Kanthal, 6/5 wraps on 2.5ID. I use the third largest hole and its flavor for days with VM XXX.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Lushen said:


> If you are using a fruity or menthol flavor, you can try my simple build:
> 26G Kanthal, 6/5 wraps on 2.5ID. I use the third largest hole and its flavor for days with VM XXX.


I definitely need to add some fruity to the line up. At the moment by juice-box is on the low side (largely due to the new OL's!) and I'm mainly vaping the ends of bakery flavours.


----------



## SAVapeGear

I am also busy building 2 x OL16s for some new incoming Reos.

But I am sticking to my builds.

SS316L Dual 2.5 ID,8 wraps at 0.22ohm and another one with 9 wraps at 0.25ohm.

SAPO just needs to work with me on this and deliver tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Ok I'm now ready for my first parallel coil and gonna give the @jifjifjif build a bash! I'll report back
The more the merrier though, so please keep sharing if you have other suggestions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava

27g kanthal, 5 and 4 wrap parallel, 2.5 id, 0.41ohm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

OL16s in Action !!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Flava

Previous coil was a 5 wrap 24g 2.5 id. Waste of wire.


----------



## Andre

Flava said:


> 27g kanthal, 5 and 4 wrap parallel, 2.5 id, 0.41ohm.


That just looks and feels right for me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


> Yip, I also decided against a P67. Do not like the side button with locking inside. Side buttons are for careful people. Also do not want to keep another set of spares. Went for the economy model last time round and no regrets.



It's just the opposite for me in that I like the side button Reos the best. It has nothing at all to do with "careful" ... I almost never lock any of my Reos off so they can't fire. With my normal routine I have no need to lock them off 99.99% of the time day or night, and rarely do so even with one in a shirt pocket when out running errands. My 4 P67's get used a lot, the 17 top button metal Reos seldom get used anymore. I still use the side button OG VV Grand sometimes, and like the 10 side button Woodvil's. But I have only been using one of them the last few months. 

I have O-16's on 3 of the P67's, but may also change out the Nuppin' on the 4th one with my other O-16 as well and semi-retire all the other Reos and bf atty's.


----------



## Andre

Spydro said:


> It's just the opposite for me in that I like the side button Reos the best. It has nothing at all to do with "careful" ... I almost never lock any of my Reos off so they can't fire. With my normal routine I have no need to lock them off 99.99% of the time day or night, and rarely do so even with one in a shirt pocket when out running errands. My 4 P67's get used a lot, the 17 top button metal Reos seldom get used anymore. I still use the side button OG VV Grand sometimes, and like the 10 side button Woodvil's. But I have only been using one of them the last few months.
> 
> I have O-16's on 3 of the P67's, but may also change out the Nuppin' on the 4th one with my other O-16 as well and semi-retire all the other Reos and bf atty's.


Yeah, I had a Woodvil fire in the drinks cup in my car. Now I lock them religiously.


----------



## spiv

Got my first Reo today! It's a blue mini 2.1 LP SL with a silver door.
Built up the OL16 with a spaced 10 wrap 2.5mm ID 28ga SS coil coming out to about 1ohm. The mini's batteries are max 15A so don't want to go under 0.5 ohm thus decided to start off higher and build down in time.
Using Paulie's Lemon Iced Tea at 3mg, it's am awesome vape. Flavour is a bit muted, but I imagine that's because of the ohms. I was dripping the same juice on my Velocity clone at 50w and the flavour there was amazing. I know the OL16 can do easily just as good.
I do like that the clouds are smaller so my wife can see the TV.

Oh, and this atty looks like it was made for this mod. Guess it's found it's home.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

spiv said:


> Got my first Reo today! It's a blue mini 2.1 LP SL with a silver door.
> Built up the OL16 with a spaced 10 wrap 2.5mm ID 28ga SS coil coming out to about 1ohm. The mini's batteries are max 15A so don't want to go under 0.5 ohm thus decided to start off higher and build down in time.
> Using Paulie's Lemon Iced Tea at 3mg, it's am awesome vape. Flavour is a bit muted, but I imagine that's because of the ohms. I was dripping the same juice on my Velocity clone at 50w and the flavour there was amazing. I know the OL16 can do easily just as good.
> I do like that the clouds are smaller so my wife can see the TV.
> 
> Oh, and this atty looks like it was made for this mod. Guess it's found it's home.


Congrats on the reo @spiv, I'm currently waiting for my p67 to use as a throne for my OL16, regarding the muted flavor, while I have no experience on the OL16 but based on my experience with a fair amount of drippers play around with the coil positioning, I found having the coil slightly higher rather than in line with the air hole makes a huge difference, let the bottom of the coil be about in the top half of your selected airhole or slightly higher than that. Good luck


----------



## spiv

Moey_Ismail said:


> I found having the coil slightly higher rather than in line with the air hole makes a huge difference, let the bottom of the coil be about in the top half of your selected airhole or slightly higher than that. Good luck



Thanks @Moey_Ismail! It's so much better now. Opened both big airflows and raised the coils and it's got great flavour a good vapour production for such a high ohm coil. It's now my go-to "inside vape" device. 
When I get my Leprechaun, I'll try a much lower resistance build. Heard that's even better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

spiv said:


> Thanks @Moey_Ismail! It's so much better now. Opened both big airflows and raised the coils and it's got great flavour a good vapour production for such a high ohm coil. It's now my go-to "inside vape" device.
> When I get my Leprechaun, I'll try a much lower resistance build. Heard that's even better.


You're welcome @spiv glad it worked out


----------



## Flava

Don't have 26g ni80 so tried twisted 28g; 5 wraps; 2.4id...NCV trinity tastes great like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Origen Little 16 BF now available in "styled" (clone) format for $9.28 at Fasttech:

https://www.fasttech.com/products/5789000

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Origen Little 16 BF now available in "styled" (clone) format for $9.28 at Fasttech:
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/5789000



Wow that is really a cheap price for a clone of a really expensive atty. I wonder how is the quality going to be on them.


----------



## Effjh

VapeSnow said:


> Wow that is really a cheap price for a clone of a really expensive atty. I wonder how is the quality going to be on them.



Tell you in 3 months

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Effjh

How long do orders from FT take nowadays anyway? Pulled the trigger on this one, I'm sure the quality won't be a R1000 + difference.


----------



## Vape_r

I was just about to pull the trigger but for something that's 130 rand, I'm not sure how good it can be


----------



## Effjh

Vape_r said:


> I was just about to pull the trigger but for something that's 130 rand, I'm not sure how good it can be



For that price I'm sure willing to take the chance. Let's face it, it can't be that kak, most authentics are just massively overpriced so we assume it must have been handcrafted using 24ct cold and diamond tools and made from materials mined on the surface of mars. Okay, that's a bit dramatic, but you get the idea. I'll let you know how it is when it gets here via Chinese rubberduck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## VapeSnow

Effjh said:


> For that price I'm sure willing to take the chance. Let's face it, it can't be that kak, most authentics are just massively overpriced so we assume it must have been handcrafted using 24ct cold and diamond tools and made from materials mined on the surface of mars. Okay, that's a bit dramatic, but you get the idea. I'll let you know how it is when it gets here via Chinese rubberduck.



Remember most of the Authentic Rda's are not made in china. You are really paying for something that the creator designed and the type of material they are using. In china they take something that is already designed, copy it and mass produce it with cheap material. 

I never have a problem to pay for a good Authentic Rda but will be awesome to try it first or better option buy the clone and see if i like it then ill always purchase the Authentic of that atty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow

I strongly only believe in Authentic vape gear.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Effjh

VapeSnow said:


> Remember most of the Authentic Rda's are not made in china. You are really paying for something that the creator designed and the type of material they are using. In china they take something that is already designed, copy it and mass produce it with cheap material.
> 
> I never have a problem to pay for a good Authentic Rda but will be awesome to try it first or better option buy the clone and see if i like it then ill always purchase the Authentic of that atty.



Sure authentics are more expensive as they should be, but we're not talking a couple of hundred rands here. The fact that the Chinese can produce decent enough quality gear at a fraction of the price just emphasises my point. If you buy a clone to try and you find you like it enough to want to purchase the authentic, then surely that clone was good enough to begin with. If the experience is the same, the material is irrelevant.

I also never used to buy clones, but my experiences with them lately has been of such good quality that I actually felt ripped off by the price of certain authentic gear. This is the same revelation I had when I started DIY'ing ejuice.

Of course there is the moral dilemma with buying clones, but like 99% of people I also pirate movies/series and music as if it's nothing. I would be a hypocrite to take a stance against clones or cloning without changing those habits as well.


----------



## Petrus

Has anyone use the DHL shipping method of Fasttech?


----------



## Viper_SA

With all the shipping issues lately from China, I wonder if a vendor might bring in some clones for us

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spiv

Petrus said:


> Has anyone use the DHL shipping method of Fasttech?



@Petrus I've got a couple orders coming in with DHL Global Mail, although it seems as if they're the post office equivalent to the real DHL which you can't choose. I wanted to try EMS Speed Services but a few other forum members got an email from Fasttech saying that shipping here is an issue and they suggest the slow DHL or PostNL. 
You can track it though, which is nice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Anyone else have a problem with the Oring being too tight? I've lubed it with loads of juice and still when I need to take the top cap off it's way too tight, even gave it a couple nicks trying to pry it off with a screw driver, any tips or suggestions before I put it back together again


----------



## Andre

Moey_Ismail said:


> Anyone else have a problem with the Oring being too tight? I've lubed it with loads of juice and still when I need to take the top cap off it's way too tight, even gave it a couple nicks trying to pry it off with a screw driver, any tips or suggestions before I put it back together again


It is tight. I like it tight - no juice leaking. To get it off, I keep it on the mod, wriggle this way and that way with upward force until it comes off. Feels like it would damage your 510 connections, but it does not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Moey_Ismail said:


> Anyone else have a problem with the Oring being too tight? I've lubed it with loads of juice and still when I need to take the top cap off it's way too tight, even gave it a couple nicks trying to pry it off with a screw driver, any tips or suggestions before I put it back together again


That only happens if you do not put the cap exactly even on, if you understand what I am saying. Not even a bit uneven.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@Moey_Ismail As @Petrus says the tolerances are quite tight. If you don`t pull the top cap off straight up, i.e pull slightly to one side, it will seem very tight. Being a squonker you would not need to pull the top cap off very often.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Petrus said:


> Has anyone use the DHL shipping method of Fasttech?



I have. The global one. Not much faster than normal mail tho.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

￼ 
Here's a pic of my new build based on everyone's advice 26G 8 wrap SS316L 2.5mm ID, still messing around with coil positioning but I tried to make it as close as possible to @SAVapeGear build pic and so far I'm really enjoying it with some Vapbucco Rum and Maple from @KieranD , thanks guys for the guidance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

Moey_Ismail said:


> View attachment 68209
> ￼
> Here's a pic of my new build based on everyone's advice 26G 8 wrap SS316L 2.5mm ID, still messing around with coil positioning but I tried to make it as close as possible to @SAVapeGear build pic and so far I'm really enjoying it with some Vapbucco Rum and Maple from @KieranD , thanks guys for the guidance


Looks really neat. Next time do the same build but with Ni80. You will love the speedy ramp up time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Great looking coil @Moey_Ismail !
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

spiv said:


> Got my first Reo today! It's a blue mini 2.1 LP SL with a silver door.
> Built up the OL16 with a spaced 10 wrap 2.5mm ID 28ga SS coil coming out to about 1ohm. The mini's batteries are max 15A so don't want to go under 0.5 ohm thus decided to start off higher and build down in time.
> Using Paulie's Lemon Iced Tea at 3mg, it's am awesome vape. Flavour is a bit muted, but I imagine that's because of the ohms. I was dripping the same juice on my Velocity clone at 50w and the flavour there was amazing. I know the OL16 can do easily just as good.
> I do like that the clouds are smaller so my wife can see the TV.
> 
> Oh, and this atty looks like it was made for this mod. Guess it's found it's home.



Congrats on the new Reo @spiv
Marvellous
And she looks great in blue with the silver door
Hope you found your happy place in terms of coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

@Silver I had a single 1ohm coil in there and it was great, but a lot of throat hit even with the coil high up. Yesterday I put in a dual coil build coming to 0.65ohm and its working like a dream. 
I decided the OL16 isn't leaving the Reo because they just work so well together 

Now to wait for the Cloud cap that @SAVapeGear is bringing in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

New Build same as my SS316 build also works great if don't want to go so low on the resistance.

26G,NI80,2.5mm ID,8 wraps Dual coils comes in at 0.36ohm.

Build close to the posts and always check for shorts when putting on the top cap.Make sure it doesn't touch anywhere on the top cap.

Works great !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> New Build same as my SS316 build also works great if don't want to go so low on the resistance.
> 
> 26G,NI80,2.5mm ID,8 wraps Dual coils comes in at 0.36ohm.
> 
> Build close to the posts and always check for shorts when putting on the top cap.Make sure it doesn't touch anywhere on the top cap.
> 
> Works great !!


Pics Added


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Building on this atomizer has sadly been hit and miss for me. It gets there but not quite, slightly muted flavor with everything I tried, I'm happy with the build suggested by @SAVapeGear 2.5mm ID dual SS316L 8 wraps coming in at 0.25ohm so I decided to play around with coil positioning everytime I rewick and I think I've finally got it. I just changed the height of the coils slightly and I'm really enjoying it now ￼

the lower leg of the coil is pretty much straight with the post hole￼

wicked with Kendo Gold Cotton, combed the wick tails with the pointy wick tweezers about 10 combs through each tail and cut with the scissor resting on the bottom lip just below the O ring, when tucked it just barely touches the deck


Not a great picture but you can see where the coil sits relative to the airflow hole, positioning the coil this way IMO increases the airflow or atleast it feels that way and the flavor and throat hit is great, I'll post again as a I experiment to get a better build

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Moey_Ismail said:


> Building on this atomizer has sadly been hit and miss for me. It gets there but not quite, slightly muted flavor with everything I tried, I'm happy with the build suggested by @SAVapeGear 2.5mm ID dual SS316L 8 wraps coming in at 0.25ohm so I decided to play around with coil positioning everytime I rewick and I think I've finally got it. I just changed the height of the coils slightly and I'm really enjoying it now ￼
> View attachment 68869
> the lower leg of the coil is pretty much straight with the post hole￼
> View attachment 68870
> wicked with Kendo Gold Cotton, combed the wick tails with the pointy wick tweezers about 10 combs through each tail and cut with the scissor resting on the bottom lip just below the O ring, when tucked it just barely touches the deck
> View attachment 68871
> 
> Not a great picture but you can see where the coil sits relative to the airflow hole, positioning the coil this way IMO increases the airflow or atleast it feels that way and the flavor and throat hit is great, I'll post again as a I experiment to get a better build


@Moey_Ismail 

Have you tried cotton bacon or only Kendo Gold?

I have never tried the coils so high.Will also give it a go next time.Was always scared of a short on the top cap.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

@SAVapeGear I've only tried the Kendo Gold, is the cotton bacon better for flavor? There's a good couple mm's clearance with the coil this high, I don't know if you can tell from the pic


----------



## SAVapeGear

I find cotton bacon better.Try it out some day.

Clearance looks good.

I use Kendo in my big drippers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@Moey_Ismail a suggestion from my side if you have not tried it already. Lower your coils so the the air flows over the top of them like so:

As low as i can go


Air flowing over the top of the coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Yip. That is how I do mine 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear

Also don't oversquonk. If there is to much juice in the chamber you won't get good flavor 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia

My first build - 24kanthal, 2/2.5 mm id = .2 ohm, CBv2, two big air holes, and the best flavour out of my DIY Jack Blue ever - been squonking this since last night, two battery charges, and still in love!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I'm starting to get the OL16... still can't make up my mind whether I prefer the standard cap or cloud cap... but with a dual coil at 0.37Ω at 40 watts I'm starting to get the flavour I had hoped for.

I think it's time to get @hands to make a decent drip tip for the cloud cap!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

@SAVapeGear Don't know why I just didn't read your tips sooner 

Placing the coils as close as possible to the posts gives perfect flavour and vapour. Thanks for the tip. I was struggling the past week to try find the sweet spot...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flava

Adjusted my coils last night as well. Flavor improvement is very good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen

Flava said:


> Adjusted my coils last night as well. Flavor improvement is very good.



I do everything @SAVapeGear suggested, except I keep my coils aligned with the airholes. I am not loving the atty's.
I do need to try it slightly higher than the airholes, like I build my petri. I have a suspicion it will be great.

P.S. It's amazing what 1-2mm does in terms of flavour in relation to placement of the coil...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Lushen said:


> I do everything @SAVapeGear suggested, except I keep my coils aligned with the airholes. I am not loving the atty's.
> I do need to try it slightly higher than the airholes, like I build my petri. I have a suspicion it will be great.
> 
> P.S. It's amazing what 1-2mm does in terms of flavour in relation to placement of the coil...


My coils is as low as they can be with the rod inserted.So I push them as low as they can go with the ID pole touching the sides of the base.2.5MM ID and as close to the posts as possible.Loving this Atty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> My coils is as low as they can be with the rod inserted.So I push them as low as they can go with the ID pole touching the sides of the base.2.5MM ID and as close to the posts as possible.Loving this Atty.


But this is the only build I have tried and done.

@Christos also like putting one coil a little higher than the other one and says that it changes the flavor a little and bring out different notes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Deckie

Lushen said:


> I do everything @SAVapeGear suggested, except I keep my coils aligned with the airholes. I am not loving the atty's.
> I do need to try it slightly higher than the airholes, like I build my petri. I have a suspicion it will be great.
> 
> P.S. It's amazing what 1-2mm does in terms of flavour in relation to placement of the coil...


@Lushen I do the same build as @SAVapeGear explained but I align the coils slightly higher than the airholes. i.e. 50% of the coil is above the post height. I battled finding flavor muted until I did the coils like that, slightly higher, 100% improvement on flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Deckie said:


> @Lushen I do the same build as @SAVapeGear explained but I align the coils slightly higher than the airholes. i.e. 50% of the coil is above the post height. I battled finding flavor muted until I did the coils like that, slightly higher, 100% improvement on flavor.


Please share some pics guys. Thanks. 

Would like to try it as well

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie

SAVapeGear said:


> Please share some pics guys. Thanks.
> 
> Would like to try it as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


26g SS, 2.5mm id, 9 wraps, dual coils - 0.30 Ohm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Thanks. I will give this a go on my next build. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Lushen

Deckie said:


> 26g SS, 2.5mm id, 9 wraps, dual coils - 0.30 Ohm
> View attachment 69783
> View attachment 69784



Thanks @Deckie. I would have never though of trying this...
I do get muted flavors from creamy juices, I think this might solve the problem...


----------



## Deckie

Lushen said:


> Thanks @Lushen
> I do get muted flavors from creamy juices, I think this might solve the problem...



[SIZE=4][FONT=Tahoma][COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)]I was really disappointed at first with this little monster but thought, "hell at the price premium I must be dof or doing things completely wrong". Applied a bit of logical thinking and deduced that to carry the flavor airflow is needed, so aligning the coils directly in front of the airholes must restrict the air intake significantly, especially in such a small atty. I therefore raised them slightly so that you achieved a less restricted flow & allowing the air to flow beneath the coils & up catching the flavor on the upward.[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]

Somehow my font is bold

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lushen

@Deckie for president 

Just raised my coils and flavor is on point.
Thank you Sir...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Lushen said:


> @Deckie for president
> 
> Just raised my coils and flavor is on point.
> Thank you Sir...


Pleasure @Lushen glad to hear - enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Here is some pics of my latest build.Same spec as always,just raised as recommended.

Flavor seems better with a little more airflow.

Must say,you guys are cutting it close to the top cap.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My last attempt at embracing the OL16... dual coil, cotton bacon and XXX.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> My last attempt at embracing the OL16... dual coil, cotton bacon and XXX.
> View attachment 69987


@Rob Fisher you can also try raising the coils a little as the pics above.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher you can also try raising the coils a little as the pics above.



Roger that! Will try it...


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that! Will try it...


It definitely helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee

At the risk of sounding perverted..... thanks @Caramia ..... after looking at your soaked fluffy coils, I decided to give the OL another go. Also some advice from @SAVapeGear. Thanks guys... I've removed it from the classifieds and can say that the flavour is good. A little warm but good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Caramia

Lee said:


> At the risk of sounding perverted..... thanks @Caramia ..... after looking at your soaked fluffy coils, I decided to give the OL another go. Also some advice from @SAVapeGear. Thanks guys... I've removed it from the classifieds and can say that the flavour is good. A little warm but good.


Glad I could be of some assistance, hope it works, as well as it works for me, for you from here on


----------



## Lee

That picture of yours is exactly how I like my wicks to look. Hope the heel gets better soon @Caramia

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lee said:


> At the risk of sounding perverted..... thanks @Caramia ..... after looking at your soaked fluffy coils, I decided to give the OL another go. Also some advice from @SAVapeGear. Thanks guys... I've removed it from the classifieds and can say that the flavour is good. A little warm but good.



Glad you are winning with it @Lee... I'm still not winning... but I am persevering because I have a custom cloud cap drip tip coming and I really want to win with this atty... will try again with a single coil when my cloud cap returns from Kokstad!


----------



## Lee

You using kanthal @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Glad you are winning with it @Lee... I'm still not winning... but I am persevering because I have a custom cloud cap drip tip coming and I really want to win with this atty... will try again with a single coil when my cloud cap returns from Kokstad!


What's the OL16 not doing for you? 
Not enough throat hit? 
Flavour muted?

Perhaps we can assist with some more details.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm using Nichrome @Lee. 
The flavour is muted @Christos. Clouds are just fine... but flavour is not good enough... and there seems to be a funny taste for some reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee

What worked for me was putting the coils as close to the posts as possible & also as high as possible @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @Lee will try that on my next build. Single or Dual?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee

If you're using the cloud cap.... you should be able to see the bottom half of the coil in your air holes...


----------



## Lee

Dual coils. kanthal 24g. 2.5mm Id .6 wraps.... comes to 0.22 @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lee

BTW you were spot on with the serpent mini 25mm. Thanks for that @Rob Fisher . I now own 3 of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

@Rob Fisher, I use 26Awg SS and 26awg ni 80. 
Both atty's have 2.5mm ID dual coils. 
6 or 7 wraps per coil. 

I mainly vape dessert style flavours these days. Perhaps try some foggs famous sauce in the builds suggested and possibly a single micro coil for the XXX.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Rob Fisher can't you try a different juice in that atty? Maybe XXX is not made for the Ol16. Also lift those coils up a little. There is nothing wrong with that build. I know because I build it. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm using Nichrome @Lee.
> The flavour is muted @Christos. Clouds are just fine... but flavour is not good enough... and there seems to be a funny taste for some reason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm using 26G Nichrome 80 2.5mm ID and 8/7 wraps each coil. Comes to 0.38 Ohm
XXX tastes great for me @Rob Fisher.

Make sure the wick tails are short, just touching the deck and there is a gap between the wick tails. You should be able to see through the airholes from one side to the other, and also see the bottom half of your coils.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@Rob Fisher, I find cotton bacon mutes fruits and menthols. Have you tried wicking with rayon?


----------



## Kaizer

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher, I find cotton bacon mutes fruits and menthols. Have you tried wicking with rayon?



lol. Rob has so much Rayon that he probably has stock in the company

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

@Rob Fisher, I am currently vaping.....while tiping Tropical Ice 12 mg in my Ol 16. My flavour is awsome. My favourite build in all my OL16 is: Ni80, 26 ga, 1.5mm, 6 wraps. I use the largest air holes, or the ones just smaller. I try to align my coils so I get airflow straight onto them. To high the spitback is not so nice. I prefer 28ga SS but when I dry burn my coils when smoking tobacco's it tends to burn. IMO after my Snapdragon this is definitely my most desirable atty. Try giving it another go, but with dual micro coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher, I use 26Awg SS and 26awg ni 80.
> Both atty's have 2.5mm ID dual coils.
> 6 or 7 wraps per coil.
> 
> I mainly vape dessert style flavours these days. Perhaps try some foggs famous sauce in the builds suggested and possibly a single micro coil for the XXX.



That suggestion to try Foggs (or something other than XXX) is a good one... XXX in my cCell tanks and Serpent Mini 25's is just so perfect... I have tried many BF atties to try get the same flavour with XXX and the closest I have come to decent flavour is the Petri. I think you may be onto something here @Christos. 

I always use XXX to test new hardware because I know the juice so intimately and it gives me a real good feel for the hardware but Squonking XXX has been a big fail for me for some reason.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher, I find cotton bacon mutes fruits and menthols. Have you tried wicking with rayon?



I haven't tried it this time in the OL16 but I will give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, I am currently vaping.....while tiping Tropical Ice 12 mg in my Ol 16. My flavour is awsome. My favourite build in all my OL16 is: Ni80, 26 ga, 1.5mm, 6 wraps. I use the largest air holes, or the ones just smaller. I try to align my coils so I get airflow straight onto them. To high the spitback is not so nice. I prefer 28ga SS but when I dry burn my coils when smoking tobacco's it tends to burn. IMO after my Snapdragon this is definitely my most desirable atty. Try giving it another go, but with dual micro coils.



That's the problem for me... I am as happy as Larry with Tropical Ice in my REO's with Divo's on top... I really don't need another atty for Tropical Ice... I'm after a squonking atty for XXX. But I will play with Tropical Ice in the OL16 along with some other juices I like other than XXX.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Tonight I tried @SAVapeGear 's build, but with one extra wrap, and coils slightly elevated like @Deckie suggested.
I'm really liking it so far, but will give it a few days side-by-side with the original build. This one is a smidgeon less lively but the vape is still on the warm side and flavour is really great too. I think it came in a little under 0.3 ohms.

So far these two atties haven't left my only two Reo Grands and have been used daily. I've sold two Cyclones and a Cyclops - kept just one Cyclone which is sitting on my (still sick) Woodvil. I'd love to try out some of the other flavor-chasing RDA's like the Divo, Hornet, Nipple & Snap Dragon. For now though, I'm very content with these little Origens... until the next Reo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> Tonight I tried @SAVapeGear 's build, but with one extra wrap, and coils slightly elevated like @Deckie suggested.
> I'm really liking it so far, but will give it a few days side-by-side with the original build. This one is a smidgeon less lively but the vape is still on the warm side and flavour is really great too. I think it came in a little under 0.3 ohms.
> 
> So far these two atties haven't left my only two Reo Grands and have been used daily. I've sold two Cyclones and a Cyclops - kept just one Cyclone which is sitting on my (still sick) Woodvil. I'd love to try out some of the other flavor-chasing RDA's like the Divo, Hornet, Nipple & Snap Dragon. For now though, I'm very content with these little Origens... until the next Reo


I have to agree with you. I have stopped using my cyclones all together and use the OL16s daily. I haven't sold the cyclones because well I figured who would want a cyclone when there are Ol16s available. 
I was never fond of dual coils and love the single coil simplicity of the cyclone but the dual coils in the OL16 make it a winner in the flavour department. 

Twas @Andre that went full Ol16 and preached about them for a while. 
Twas @Rob Fisher who arranged a Ol16 for me initially.
Twas @SAVapeGear that made them available commercially and locally for me when I wanted more!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Any luck @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Any luck @Rob Fisher?



Nope not yet... am waiting for the cloud cap and custom drip tip before trying again... but I think I need to try juices other than XXX.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope not yet... am waiting for the cloud cap and custom drip tip before trying again... but I think I need to try juices other than XXX.
> View attachment 70434


Very Nice @Rob Fisher ,I need some of these.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> I have to agree with you. I have stopped using my cyclones all together and use the OL16s daily. I haven't sold the cyclones because well I figured who would want a cyclone when there are Ol16s available.
> I was never fond of dual coils and love the single coil simplicity of the cyclone but the dual coils in the OL16 make it a winner in the flavour department.
> 
> Twas @Andre that went full Ol16 and preached about them for a while.
> Twas @Rob Fisher who arranged a Ol16 for me initially.
> Twas @SAVapeGear that made them available commercially and locally for me when I wanted more!


And still my atty of choice, @Christos.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> That's the problem for me... I am as happy as Larry with Tropical Ice in my REO's with Divo's on top... I really don't need another atty for Tropical Ice... I'm after a squonking atty for XXX. But I will play with Tropical Ice in the OL16 along with some other juices I like other than XXX.



Uncle @Rob Fisher , consider this build for XXX in the OL16.
2.5mm ID 26Gauge NI80 and 9/8 wraps. Comes out to 0.43 Ohms for me
Coil placement in line with top of post and cotton barely touching the deck. There must be a gap between the cotton under the coils.

This is just one extra wrap as mention by @SAVapeGear and myself earlier, but it is a slightly cooler vape and you tend to get more flavour from XXX, IMO.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher , consider this build for XXX in the OL16.
> 2.5mm ID 26Gauge NI80 and 9/8 wraps. Comes out to 0.43 Ohms for me
> Coil placement in line with top of post and cotton barely touching the deck. There must be a gap between the cotton under the coils.
> 
> This is just one extra wrap as mention by @SAVapeGear and myself earlier, but it is a slightly cooler vape and you tend to get more flavour from XXX, IMO.



Roger that @Lushen will try that when my Cloud Cap and Custom Drip tip arrives from Kokstad! Thanks!


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Glad you are winning with it @Lee... I'm still not winning... but I am persevering because I have a custom cloud cap drip tip coming and I really want to win with this atty... will try again with a single coil when my cloud cap returns from Kokstad!



The O-16 is a very easy flavor atty with the right build for the joose ran it in. So brother @Rob Fisher, to paraphrase you on the SM25 thread... don't give up on the O-16. I commented about the O-16 in a reply to one of your posts there concerning it that may or may not be of help.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> The O-16 is a very easy flavor atty with the right build for the joose ran it in. So brother @Rob Fisher, to paraphrase you on the SM25 thread... don't give up on the O-16. I commented about the O-16 in a reply to one of your posts there concerning it that may or may not be of help.



Thanks @Spydro I'm collecting all the advice and when I get some quiet time I will sit and play.


----------



## SAVapeGear

This is my latest build and I will be sticking with it.

Flavor is so intense.Airflow excellent for full lung hits and clouds on par with some of the big boys.

This is just the best atty for a Reo,Leprechaun or other small regulated squonkers. It even works great on the Therion BF.

I love my OL16s. I have 5 of them now.

Here is some of the pics I did while rebuilding them tonight.

I use UD SS316L,26Ga,9 wraps,2.5mm ID,coming in at 0.25ohm. With a Full battery at 4.2V it hits like a beast and I change batteries at about 3.7V.

Using Cotton Bacon V2. Wick it so that it just touches the deck.

Amazing !!!!!!!

See pics attached for alignment etc.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## spiv

I need to try my OL16 on a mod that can take a stronger battery. These 18500s in my Reo Mini max out at 15A so I won't build lower than 0,7ohm. 
Flavour is good, but I think that putting it on something that can take an 18650 VTC4 will change the game.

I'll rebuild lower and try it on my Therion BF tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

SAVapeGear said:


> This is my latest build and I will be sticking with it.
> 
> Flavor is so intense.Airflow excellent for full lung hits and clouds on par with some of the big boys.
> 
> This is just the best atty for a Reo,Leprechaun or other small regulated squonkers. It even works great on the Therion BF.
> 
> I love my OL16s. I have 5 of them now.
> 
> Here is some of the pics I did while rebuilding them tonight.
> 
> I use UD SS316L,26Ga,9 wraps,2.5mm ID,coming in at 0.25ohm. With a Full battery at 4.2V it hits like a beast and I change batteries at about 3.7V.
> 
> Using Cotton Bacon V2. Wick it so that it just touches the deck.
> 
> Amazing !!!!!!!
> 
> See pics attached for alignment etc.


Next time you re-wick, I'd be interested to see a couple of pics with CB2


----------



## Petrus

SAVapeGear said:


> This is my latest build and I will be sticking with it.
> 
> Flavor is so intense.Airflow excellent for full lung hits and clouds on par with some of the big boys.
> 
> This is just the best atty for a Reo,Leprechaun or other small regulated squonkers. It even works great on the Therion BF.
> 
> I love my OL16s. I have 5 of them now.
> 
> Here is some of the pics I did while rebuilding them tonight.
> 
> I use UD SS316L,26Ga,9 wraps,2.5mm ID,coming in at 0.25ohm. With a Full battery at 4.2V it hits like a beast and I change batteries at about 3.7V.
> 
> Using Cotton Bacon V2. Wick it so that it just touches the deck.
> 
> Amazing !!!!!!!
> 
> See pics attached for alignment etc.


@SAVapeGear, lovely build. I did a similar build in my one OL 16, but wick it with Kendo Gold because of the bigger ID. Once your wick is saturated flavour for days. Try it Pieter you will like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@SAVapeGear, I've got a OL16 on my dna 200 squonker and I prefer it over a bigger atty. 
As stated it performs like a big boy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I have been looking forward to this for quite some time.

Tonight was the night to try out the new OL16 which has been waiting patiently 

I decided to go for a relatively simple build and use a juice I know pretty well which I like for lung hits.

Decided on a 28g Kanthal dual. 6 wraps each. 2mm ID. Was expecting 0.5 ohms but it came out at 0.4.




Build was relatively easy for a first build. I put the coils fairly close to the centre and a tad higher than the airholes.




The juice is 'Lime Ice' my DIY juice. It has menthol so I decided on Rayon for wick




I tried to keep the wicks fairly short. But I think they were a bit long. On the one side they were snaking a bit on the base.

Here she is lubed up and ready




I went for the dual large air holes. Very nice the way this atty works. Here is a coil peeping through the one airhole:




And voila - here is REO Red with the OL16! Nuppin V2 came off to make way for the OL16.




So how is the vape?

Wow, this is amazing. Probably my best vape on a first build of any BF atty to date.

It's very good. Has quite a smooth feel to it. Superb flavour. My word the flavour is so real and vivid. It's like the lung hit version of my RM2. I am smiling.

The draw on the big airholes is great. Not massive airflow but a medium lung hit. Super. Suits me just fine.

Squonks very well. And handles the action with ease.

I don't like the look of the white drip tip. I tested several others but I like the way this tip vapes the most. In second place was the Odin router tip.

All you guys who raved about this atty are spot on. @Andre, @Spydro, @Petrus, @Christos, @Lushen to name a few. @Andre , thanks for your OP. I reviewed it first to get some bearings. And I agree with you @Christos this is an easy atty to get right fairly quickly. Well it was my first attempt and I am quite taken aback actually.

My first impression is rock solid and I am looking very forward to spending more time with this little incredible atty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVapeGear

I would also like to see some pics of @hands drip tips on the Ol16. I would really like to get a couple of those drip tips. Great post @Silver

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> I would also like to see some pics of @hands drip tips on the Ol16. I would really like to get a couple of those drip tips. Great post @Silver
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Thanks @SAVapeGear 
I forgot to mention that i bought this OL16 from @SAVapeGear - and thank him greatly for bringing this super device in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> I have been looking forward to this for quite some time.
> 
> Tonight was the night to try out the new OL16 which has been waiting patiently
> 
> I decided to go for a relatively simple build and use a juice I know pretty well which I like for lung hits.
> 
> Decided on a 28g Kanthal dual. 6 wraps each. 2mm ID. Was expecting 0.5 ohms but it came out at 0.4.
> 
> View attachment 70980
> 
> 
> Build was relatively easy for a first build. I put the coils fairly close to the centre and a tad higher than the airholes.
> 
> View attachment 70981
> 
> 
> The juice is 'Lime Ice' my DIY juice. It has menthol so I decided on Rayon for wick
> 
> View attachment 70982
> 
> 
> I tried to keep the wicks fairly short. But I think they were a bit long. On the one side they were snaking a bit on the base.
> 
> Here she is lubed up and ready
> 
> View attachment 70983
> 
> 
> I went for the dual large air holes. Very nice the way this atty works. Here is a coil peeping through the one airhole:
> 
> View attachment 70984
> 
> 
> And voila - here is REO Red with the OL16! Nuppin V2 came off to make way for the OL16.
> 
> View attachment 70985
> 
> 
> So how is the vape?
> 
> Wow, this is amazing. Probably my best vape on a first build of any BF atty to date.
> 
> It's very good. Has quite a smooth feel to it. Superb flavour. My word the flavour is so real and vivid. It's like the lung hit version of my RM2. I am smiling.
> 
> The draw on the big airholes is great. Not massive airflow but a medium lung hit. Super. Suits me just fine.
> 
> Squonks very well. And handles the action with ease.
> 
> I don't like the look of the white drip tip. I tested several others but I like the way this tip vapes the most. In second place was the Odin router tip.
> 
> All you guys who raved about this atty are spot on. @Andre, @Spydro, @Petrus, @Christos, @Lushen to name a few. @Andre , thanks for your OP. I reviewed it first to get some bearings. And I agree with you @Christos this is an easy atty to get right fairly quickly. Well it was my first attempt and I am quite taken aback actually.
> 
> My first impression is rock solid and I am looking very forward to spending more time with this little incredible atty.



Nice build @Silver and glad you are enjoying it.
I build with 26g NI80, 2.5mm, haven't tried any 28G and 2mm. But you should raise your coil to be in line with the top of the posts.
It makes a diff to the flavor for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> Nice build @Silver and glad you are enjoying it.
> I build with 26g NI80, 2.5mm, haven't tried any 28G and 2mm. But you should raise your coil to be in line with the top of the posts.
> It makes a diff to the flavor for me.



Thanks @Lushen 
I am quite amazed at how good the vape is on this build with this juice. I know this juice well.

My thinking on the 2mm was that I normally do 1.6mm because I like a crisper vape. But i see most folks doing 2.5mm on here so I thought I will go up a bit to 2mm. So far its lovely. Crisp enough.

Will move the coils higher when I next rewick and report back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

SAVapeGear said:


> I would also like to see some pics of @hands drip tips on the Ol16. I would really like to get a couple of those drip tips. Great post @Silver
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Here you go @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> I have been looking forward to this for quite some time.
> 
> Tonight was the night to try out the new OL16 which has been waiting patiently
> 
> I decided to go for a relatively simple build and use a juice I know pretty well which I like for lung hits.
> 
> Decided on a 28g Kanthal dual. 6 wraps each. 2mm ID. Was expecting 0.5 ohms but it came out at 0.4.
> 
> View attachment 70980
> 
> 
> Build was relatively easy for a first build. I put the coils fairly close to the centre and a tad higher than the airholes.
> 
> View attachment 70981
> 
> 
> The juice is 'Lime Ice' my DIY juice. It has menthol so I decided on Rayon for wick
> 
> View attachment 70982
> 
> 
> I tried to keep the wicks fairly short. But I think they were a bit long. On the one side they were snaking a bit on the base.
> 
> Here she is lubed up and ready
> 
> View attachment 70983
> 
> 
> I went for the dual large air holes. Very nice the way this atty works. Here is a coil peeping through the one airhole:
> 
> View attachment 70984
> 
> 
> And voila - here is REO Red with the OL16! Nuppin V2 came off to make way for the OL16.
> 
> View attachment 70985
> 
> 
> So how is the vape?
> 
> Wow, this is amazing. Probably my best vape on a first build of any BF atty to date.
> 
> It's very good. Has quite a smooth feel to it. Superb flavour. My word the flavour is so real and vivid. It's like the lung hit version of my RM2. I am smiling.
> 
> The draw on the big airholes is great. Not massive airflow but a medium lung hit. Super. Suits me just fine.
> 
> Squonks very well. And handles the action with ease.
> 
> I don't like the look of the white drip tip. I tested several others but I like the way this tip vapes the most. In second place was the Odin router tip.
> 
> All you guys who raved about this atty are spot on. @Andre, @Spydro, @Petrus, @Christos, @Lushen to name a few. @Andre , thanks for your OP. I reviewed it first to get some bearings. And I agree with you @Christos this is an easy atty to get right fairly quickly. Well it was my first attempt and I am quite taken aback actually.
> 
> My first impression is rock solid and I am looking very forward to spending more time with this little incredible atty.


So glad the first build is/was as rewarding as mine, yours is just prettier!
This atty is simply the beez kneez!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Flava

Tried XXX this weekend and wasn't great with dual coil or single 26g nichrome. So ripped that out and put a single 24 nichrome 2.4 id 8 wrap. Ended of as 0.5ohm, much better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Lushen said:


> Here you go @SAVapeGear


Those look stunning @Lushen! 
I am impatiently waiting for the new batch of tips at @Sir Vape


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks @Lushen
> I am quite amazed at how good the vape is on this build with this juice. I know this juice well.
> 
> My thinking on the 2mm was that I normally do 1.6mm because I like a crisper vape. But i see most folks doing 2.5mm on here so I thought I will go up a bit to 2mm. So far its lovely. Crisp enough.
> 
> Will move the coils higher when I next rewick and report back


Way to go @Silver. I use duals (around 0.4 ohms) for my tobaccos and single (around 0.8 ohms) for most other juices. MTL, with a smaller bore drip tip.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Andre 
Will try the MTL in time


----------



## Lushen

Caramia said:


> Those look stunning @Lushen!
> I am impatiently waiting for the new batch of tips at @Sir Vape



These are not the commercial batch @Caramia

You should contact @hands to tell him what specifically you are looking for, color and size.
These are 11.5mm diameter by 12mm in height.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Flava said:


> Tried XXX this weekend and wasn't great with dual coil or single 26g nichrome. So ripped that out and put a single 24 nichrome 2.4 id 8 wrap. Ended of as 0.5ohm, much better.



Firstly, damn sexy mod  and I love the DT.

That is an interesting build. Does the atty get hot with 24G NI80? Or do you leave the airholes open on both sides (biggest airhole)?
I tried 24G single coil and the atty just got too hot for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava

Lushen said:


> Firstly, damn sexy mod  and I love the DT.
> 
> That is an interesting build. Does the atty get hot with 24G NI80? Or do you leave the airholes open on both sides (biggest airhole)?
> I tried 24G single coil and the atty just got too hot for me



It does get hot but feels similar in heat to the dual 26g. Will give it more time and let you know. The flavor is much better though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> I have been looking forward to this for quite some time.


Great first impressions @Silver and very nice pics of the build. Was wondering when you were going to report back on this little guy! I'm enjoying the friction-fit dotmod drip tips with the OL16 - great flavor, short, and wider inner diameter than a standard 510 dt.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Great first impressions @Silver and very nice pics of the build. Was wondering when you were going to report back on this little guy! I'm enjoying the friction-fit dotmod drip tips with the OL16 - great flavor, short, and wider inner diameter than a standard 510 dt.



Thanks @KB_314 
Just have been so busy and the Serpent mini and Avo sidetracked me 
Thanks for the advice on the dotmod drip tip. Post us a photo when you get a chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

@Silver, all four of my O-16's use SynerVape BillowPro big and wide bore stubby tapered slip fit drip tips... in black or white Delrin, SS, naval brass or copper. I run them on many of my other BF atty's, RDA's, etc as well.






Michael sells them on Ebay for $10 each or 3 for $28 shipped.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261644516933?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=560516286865&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> @Silver, all four of my O-16's use SynerVape BillowPro big and wide bore stubby tapered slip fit drip tips... in black or white Delrin, SS, naval brass or copper. I run them on many of my other BF atty's, RDA's, etc as well.
> 
> View attachment 71116
> 
> View attachment 71117
> 
> 
> Michael sells them on Ebay for $10 each or 3 for $28 shipped.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261644516933?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=560516286865&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Thanks @Spydro - they do sound great
Which do you prefer the SS or the Delrin?


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Thanks @Spydro - they do sound great
> Which do you prefer the SS or the Delrin?



I guess my preference is a combination of function and appearance. I only run big dual sub ohm coils in them... and they can get hot in a small atty like the O-16. Delrin will not get hot from my long slow lung hits where the metal Syner's might with a hot enough build, and that can translate to lip skin baked on the metal DT's to clean off. Not a big deal, but one more thing to clean. So they end up being more about matchy with the mod I guess. I like slip fit DT's more than standard DT's to get the biggest wide open bore possible without the restriction of thicker DT bases and o-rings.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Flava

On the search for the fruity goodness in XXX my previous 24g ni80 coil was nice but lacked something...like the sweetness. Read one of @Spydro post about big form coil and decided to build a dual 26g ka 3 id. Be very cautious on coil placement it's a little bit tight. Big step up in flavor this might be the one that stays.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Flava said:


> On the search for the fruity goodness in XXX my previous 24g ni80 coil was nice but lacked something...like the sweetness. Read one of @Spydro post about big form coil and decided to build a dual 26g ka 3 id. Be very cautious on coil placement it's a little bit tight. Big step up in flavor this might be the one that stays.



Do you get any airflow with the 3mm ID?


----------



## Flava

Lushen said:


> Do you get any airflow with the 3mm ID?



It's good just had to make sure cotton wasn't in the way. It's obviously not as free flowing as other smaller builds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

hi guys

really dumb question...how do i access the build deck. got the top cap and afc ring off but. dnt know how to get bottom section. being smooth finish doesnt help

thx


----------



## acorn

incredible_hullk said:


> hi guys
> 
> really dumb question...how do i access the build deck. got the top cap and afc ring off but. dnt know how to get bottom section. being smooth finish doesnt help
> 
> thx


Not a dumb question, also struggled. Put the atty on a the mod/ mech and start wiggling it until its off, from there apply a little PG to the o-ring. 
Edit: assemble before trying this (as @SAVapeGear mentioned below 
Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

incredible_hullk said:


> hi guys
> 
> really dumb question...how do i access the build deck. got the top cap and afc ring off but. dnt know how to get bottom section. being smooth finish doesnt help
> 
> thx


Put everything back together.Screw it onto your mod and pull by wiggling it slowly.It is tight.But it is just a pull action and wiggle action.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

thx @acorn @SAVapeGear ...will try after i put baby to sleep...and she doesnt want to bloody sleep...she senses i have a new epic atty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

incredible_hullk said:


> thx @acorn @SAVapeGear ...will try after i put baby to sleep...and she doesnt want to bloody sleep...she senses i have a new epic atty


But have you tried the hulk smash

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> But have you tried the hulk smash


@Christos ...not at that price....i did the hulk smash on the transformer rda


----------



## spiv

Guys. Guys. Guys! 
7 wrap 26ga SS316L 2.5id with coils (ends up at around 0.2ish ohms) positioned close to the top of the posts and wicked just touching the base... Like what was suggested here. On the Therion BF mod at 45w. 
Yoh. 
By far the best flavour atty I have. And how can such a little thing make so much vapour with so much flavour? 
I'm glad I put a proper build on this thing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

spiv said:


> Guys. Guys. Guys!
> 7 wrap 26ga SS316L 2.5id with coils (ends up at around 0.2ish ohms) positioned close to the top of the posts and wicked just touching the base... Like what was suggested here. On the Therion BF mod at 45w.
> Yoh.
> By far the best flavour atty I have. And how can such a little thing make so much vapour with so much flavour?
> I'm glad I put a proper build on this thing.



Happy you found a build that is working very well for you. But realize that there are endless flavor builds that work very well in this atty when you build for the joose it will run. The why's have to do with the chamber size, the air options, how efficiently it handles fluid vortices, it's versatility, etc. Most small chamber atty's can be excellent flavor atty's, but the O-16 resides among the top shelf of all of them IMO. 

My four O-16's are currently paired up with Reo P67's (small atty/fairly large mod), but my favorite place for them has always been on some of my Reo Mini 1.0's that I bought them for because to me they were simply made for these Reos.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Spydro said:


> Happy you found a build that is working very well for you. But realize that there are endless flavor builds that work very well in this atty when you build for the joose it will run. The why's have to do with the chamber size, the air options, how efficiently it handles fluid vortices, it's versatility, etc. Most small chamber atty's can be excellent flavor atty's, but the O-16 resides among the top shelf of all of them IMO.
> 
> My four O-16's are currently paired up with Reo P67's (small atty/fairly large mod), but my favorite place for them has always been on some of my Reo Mini 1.0's that I bought them for because to me they were simply made for these Reos.
> 
> View attachment 71832
> 
> 
> View attachment 71833


@Spydro, I was thinking of getting beauty rings for my OL16 's on the P67? I have seen a picture on the UKS Facebook page and damn, that looks quite nice.


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Spydro, I was thinking of getting beauty rings for my OL16 's on the P67? I have seen a picture on the UKS Facebook page and damn, that looks quite nice.


Picture please.


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Picture please.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Petrus said:


> View attachment 71856


Sorry for the sizes, but there is smaller, just to gave you an idea. It rounds off the atty beautifully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@hands drip tip for the OL16 Cloud Cap!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Darth Vaper

Hey guys. I'm really battling to find a decent flavour build on the OL16. Have tried dual 28g, dual 26g, single 26g (all between 0.4 - 0.6ohm bullds), raised/lowered coil/s, closer to airflow holes etc etc - but absolutely nothing closer to 'wow' running this atty on a Reo. Compared to a Cyclone AFC, it's just very underwhelming for me.
Any tips on a good flavour build, please?


----------



## Andre

Darth Vaper said:


> Hey guys. I'm really battling to find a decent flavour build on the OL16. Have tried dual 28g, dual 26g, single 26g (all between 0.4 - 0.6ohm bullds), raised/lowered coil/s, closer to airflow holes etc etc - but absolutely nothing closer to 'wow' running this atty on a Reo. Compared to a Cyclone AFC, it's just very underwhelming for me.
> Any tips on a good flavour build, please?


Lately I have been getting good flavour from single Clapton (26 kernel/32 wrap) at around 0.6 ohms (about 5 wraps).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Darth Vaper said:


> Hey guys. I'm really battling to find a decent flavour build on the OL16. Have tried dual 28g, dual 26g, single 26g (all between 0.4 - 0.6ohm bullds), raised/lowered coil/s, closer to airflow holes etc etc - but absolutely nothing closer to 'wow' running this atty on a Reo. Compared to a Cyclone AFC, it's just very underwhelming for me.
> Any tips on a good flavour build, please?


Try building close to the posts, 
coils slightly higher then the posts.

Cotton minimal and barely touching the Base. 

Also try be able to see between the airhole once built and coiled. I.e see from one side through to the other.


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Lately I have been getting good flavour from single Clapton (26 kernel/32 wrap) at around 0.6 ohms (about 5 wraps).


@Andre, can you please post a picture, I also want to try some clapton's. Thanks


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, can you please post a picture, I also want to try some clapton's. Thanks


Here you go @Petrus. With just four wraps the ramp up time is great and you still get the good flavour of a Clapton.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Darth Vaper said:


> Hey guys. I'm really battling to find a decent flavour build on the OL16. Have tried dual 28g, dual 26g, single 26g (all between 0.4 - 0.6ohm bullds), raised/lowered coil/s, closer to airflow holes etc etc - but absolutely nothing closer to 'wow' running this atty on a Reo. Compared to a Cyclone AFC, it's just very underwhelming for me.
> Any tips on a good flavour build, please?


If you get really desperate I'm open to swapping my cyclone with afc cap for your Ol16

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

So I recently build my first Clapton coil for the OL16. It is great, flavour is spot on, just the ramp up time is a bit slow. Any suggestion for builds, types of Clapton wire, diameter etc. and pictures of your builds would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> So I recently build my first Clapton coil for the OL16. It is great, flavour is spot on, just the ramp up time is a bit slow. Any suggestion for builds, types of Clapton wire, diameter etc. and pictures of your builds would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


What was your ID, wraps and resistance. What wire did you use - kernel and wraps?


----------



## Silver

New coil this afternoon for the special OL16

Dual Kanthal 28g 
2mm ID
0.5 ohms

I tried to get the coils closer to the posts and higher up than my previous coil




Had a bit of trouble installing the coils because you need more fingers to keep the coils stable before you tighten it up. I will say I struggled a bit and almost aborted. My hands were not very steady and I was a bit impatient. 

Not exactly even height but will have to do because I already cut the legs off. Wasn't going to start again  I had also tightened before cutting the legs so I couldn't adjust much. I pulled quite hard to raise the one coil but that's as far as it would go. 




Wicked up with Rayon because a very special juice has come back into my cave! Paulie's Guava! To which I've added some menthol. 




All lubed up and ready to go. The anticipation and excitement at this point was just huge. I hadn't vaped Paulie's Guava for a few months!!! Just the smell of the guava is enough to get me excited. 




And? 

My oh my it is lovely!

The coil performs very well in the OL16. This atty has such a refined glorious flavour. And it's very smooth. Despite using the largest airholes it's still a restricted lung hit. I could probably aim for slightly lower next time - say 0.4 ohms. Maybe I should try with NI80. But as it stands now it's amazing. Am enjoying it thoroughly. 

Will post my comments about the juice in the What did you vape today thread.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Flava

Silver said:


> New coil this afternoon for the special OL16
> 
> Dual Kanthal 28g
> 2mm ID
> 0.5 ohms
> 
> I tried to get the coils closer to the posts and higher up than my previous coil
> 
> View attachment 80304
> 
> 
> Had a bit of trouble installing the coils because you need more fingers to keep the coils stable before you tighten it up. I will say I struggled a bit and almost aborted. My hands were not very steady and I was a bit impatient.
> 
> Not exactly even height but will have to do because I already cut the legs off. Wasn't going to start again  I had also tightened before cutting the legs so I couldn't adjust much. I pulled quite hard to raise the one coil but that's as far as it would go.
> 
> View attachment 80305
> 
> 
> Wicked up with Rayon because a very special juice has come back into my cave! Paulie's Guava! To which I've added some menthol.
> 
> View attachment 80306
> 
> 
> All lubed up and ready to go. The anticipation and excitement at this point was just huge. I hadn't vaped Paulie's Guava for a few months!!! Just the smell of the guava is enough to get me excited.
> 
> View attachment 80307
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> My oh my it is lovely!
> 
> The coil performs very well in the OL16. This atty has such a refined glorious flavour. And it's very smooth. Despite using the largest airholes it's still a restricted lung hit. I could probably aim for slightly lower next time - say 0.4 ohms. Maybe I should try with NI80. But as it stands now it's amazing. Am enjoying it thoroughly.
> 
> Will post my comments about the juice in the What did you vape today thread.



you should definitely try a dual 2mm id coil with 28g ni80. i've been using this in one of mine. great vape!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Flava

Will give that a try!
Looks like yours are 7 wraps each?

What have you found regarding what the positioning of the coils does to the vape?


----------



## Flava

Yip, 7 wraps. 
Close to the posts with top of coil being inline with the top of the posts. Allows for better airflow, throat hit and flavor.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Flava said:


> Yip, 7 wraps.
> Close to the posts with top of coil being inline with the top of the posts. Allows for better airflow, throat hit and flavor.



Thanks very much - i will try that
I just wish it was a bit easier to install the dual coils. Am not looking forward to it. Maybe I should ask Mrs Silver to lend me a hand


----------



## Flava

An extra set of hands would work but probably not a long term plan. 
With coil positioning I use a method similar to the velocity post tip from big guy. Put them in looking slightly of vertical and in the middle (between post and edge of deck). Then tighten down slightly and use the id tool to turn the coil horizontal and raise; make final adjustments tighten post screws and snip the extra as the last step. 

Also found that its easier to thread the legs from inside hole and come out the outer hole (hope that makes sense).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Flava said:


> An extra set of hands would work but probably not a long term plan.
> With coil positioning I use a method similar to the velocity post tip from big guy. Put them in looking slightly of vertical and in the middle (between post and edge of deck). Then tighten down slightly and use the id tool to turn the coil horizontal and raise; make final adjustments tighten post screws and snip the extra as the last step.
> 
> Also found that its easier to thread the legs from inside hole and come out the outer hole (hope that makes sense).



Thanks, sort of got it
The part i am probably not doing is tightening slightly to hold things in place
Will try that

Maybe you can take one or two pics next time you build just to show what you mean with being "slightly off vertical"

I understand what you are saying with threading the legs from inside to outside. Thats how I do it too!


----------



## M5000

I have eyesight issues, I get it right eventually but what markers or any tips that you use to get the clearances from touching any sides>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava

Silver said:


> Thanks, sort of got it
> The part i am probably not doing is tightening slightly to hold things in place
> Will try that
> 
> Maybe you can take one or two pics next time you build just to show what you mean with being "slightly off vertical"
> 
> I understand what you are saying with threading the legs from inside to outside. Thats how I do it too!



did a build just now, dual 26 ni80 3mm.
Think it might help.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

As you guys know the OL16 was a hit and miss for me so I purchased a Hadaly, I've seen people fall in love with the Hadaly and talk about how great the flavor was and for me it was average, I guess the beauty of the Hadaly is being able to fit some super fancy coils in the clamp style deck but for us Reo users ramp up kills, so I sold the Hadaly to someone that'll give it a great home on a Halcyon DNA 200 and ever since I've been on a mission trying to make the OL16 work for me, building on it twice or thrice a day sometimes, using all kinds of wire and wick just trying to get a flavorful vape out of it...and finally after many, many builds, hours and lots of frustration I've got it, 8 wrap 2.5mm id 26ga ss316l reading at 0.26ohm much like the build you guys recommended but what I did different was space the coils, as usual close to the posts, top of coil in line with top of posts and I have to tell you guys it's amazing, by far thee best flavor I've ever gotten in the entire time I've been vaping, note I've used some great flavor atties such as the Dotmod Petri rda and rta, Recoil rda, Augvape Merlin and Merlin Mini rta's, Serpent Mini 22,25 and Alto, but this 1 with this build just did it for me, it's warm, dense and so saturated with flavor. Also I wicked with Cotton Candy from Lung Candy, maybe it's just the juice, Paulies Apricot Jam Donut, but this combination is 1 heck of a vape. Try it guys, you'll thank me later. I don't know how just spacing the coil made such a huge difference

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Just wanna add that on a fresh 18650 3-5 second draw, airflow wide open, this is the result vapor wise

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Thanks fpr the feedback @Moey_Ismail 
That coil of yours looks perfect. The side shot has so much symmetry!
Glad you got the little OL16 working nicely for your taste. 
Its a wonderful atty indeed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

This little atty keeps me busy, just so many possibilities. First a single SS316, 28ga, 2,5 mm 0.7 ohms, naaa not for me.


----------



## Petrus

Then, a parallel coil, exact same build but 0.34 ohms, as most of you will know I like a warm wape.....perfect. Just a bugger to fit the coil in this position.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Out of curiosity has anyone tried a build with the maximum airflow setting. Im thinking of trying something tonight without the ring .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Kalashnikov said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone tried a build with the maximum airflow setting. Im thinking of trying something tonight without the ring .
> View attachment 85527


Nope, what coil are you planning to use?


----------



## Kalashnikov

Petrus said:


> Nope, what coil are you planning to use?





Petrus said:


> Nope, what coil are you planning to use?


Was planning maybe a single 7Wrap with 22G Kanthal. The airflow without any build and all the holes open seems about that of a limitless with 1 full side open. Once i get a coil and wick in it should drop down the airflow by about half. Will revert. I have an idea its going to suck but all in the name of science

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Akash

It may be a bit too airy coz you'll have air flowing in thats not directed to the coil.
But since its in the name of science, do let us know how it goes bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Kalashnikov said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone tried a build with the maximum airflow setting. Im thinking of trying something tonight without the ring .
> View attachment 85527


Good luck getting all the extra juice off your mod after squonking

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Akash said:


> It may be a bit too airy coz you'll have air flowing in thats not directed to the coil.
> But since its in the name of science, do let us know how it goes bro


So tried it and not to bad but a tad bit to much air so flavour was slightly less but expected it to be way less.. surprisingly not. however pulled it out and went back to dual 26g... This is my first time using this atty. I tried 3 builds with a clapton wire and in all honesty i couldn't see the big fuss. However after deciding to read this entire thread i decided to try a normal buiild. Stuck in a single coil and raised it up and against the post. Such a change in flavour and the airflow basically doubled. Then added in a second coil. What an absolute mission to get dual coils in perfect into this. But worth the 1 hour it took me lol.... btw didn't affect squonking @Christos

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Kalashnikov said:


> So tried it and not to bad but a tad bit to much air so flavour was slightly less but expected it to be way less.. surprisingly not. however pulled it out and went back to dual 26g... This is my first time using this atty. I tried 3 builds with a clapton wire and in all honesty i couldn't see the big fuss. However after deciding to read this entire thread i decided to try a normal buiild. Stuck in a single coil and raised it up and against the post. Such a change in flavour and the airflow basically doubled. Then added in a second coil. What an absolute mission to get dual coils in perfect into this. But worth the 1 hour it took me lol.... btw didn't affect squonking @Christos


Good to know.


----------



## Akash

Its an awesome atty @Kalashnikov 

My favored build is a dual 8 wrap 26ga Ni80. For my throaty tobaccos its perfect

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Kalashnikov said:


> So tried it and not to bad but a tad bit to much air so flavour was slightly less but expected it to be way less.. surprisingly not. however pulled it out and went back to dual 26g... This is my first time using this atty. I tried 3 builds with a clapton wire and in all honesty i couldn't see the big fuss. However after deciding to read this entire thread i decided to try a normal buiild. Stuck in a single coil and raised it up and against the post. Such a change in flavour and the airflow basically doubled. Then added in a second coil. What an absolute mission to get dual coils in perfect into this. But worth the 1 hour it took me lol.... btw didn't affect squonking @Christos



Tried this a while back and I was supposed to post but work got the better of me. There is a noticeable drop off in flavor if you use the same build with and without the air flow ring because alot of the airflow is not directed over/under the coils directly. The vape is also a lot cooler. If you are really after more air flow I would suggest the OL16 Big Bore Cap if you can get your hands on it. I use it on my OL16 with the BF Therion running at 55 watts on a 0.28ohm, N80, 24awg 2.5mm ID, 8 wrap compressed dual coil setup with the coils placed as close to the posts and as low as possible without touching the deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M5000

@Moey_Ismail that's a fine build, I find the OL16 to be fairly forgiving so it works great but now I need to go and sit patiently and do a build like that.

@Kalashnikov would that not work similar to the cloud cap? Would have more holes but a restricted chamber and I wonder how many of the airholes would take air in.


----------



## Eldene

Hi guys
I have a OL16 clone ,that i purchased this week not knowing the reputation of this little atty, i bought it just for the looks. After doing some research on how to build coils for it i discovered only positive reviews on it. I must say even though i am using a clone i am really impressed ,its by far the best i have experienced ,although i have only used 3 attys before the ol16 . Is there anyone that has first hand experience between the Authentic and the clone? I am considering getting an authentic one.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Eldene said:


> Hi guys
> I have a OL16 clone ,that i purchased this week not knowing the reputation of this little atty, i bought it just for the looks. After doing some research on how to build coils for it i discovered only positive reviews on it. I must say even though i am using a clone i am really impressed ,its by far the best i have experienced ,although i have only used 3 attys before the ol16 . Is there anyone that has first hand experience between the Authentic and the clone? I am considering getting an authentic one.


Mine is clone also. One thing is that this thing was the cure for my vapers tongue. Flavours taste exceptional in it i was so shocked. I would imagine the flavour would be about the same as authentic however many will argue. I think the authentic will just conduct heat better as i find mine gets quite hot. Also have better post screws and better build quality. But i cant imagine the flavour being noticeably different as the design is still the same.


----------



## Christos

Eldene said:


> Hi guys
> I have a OL16 clone ,that i purchased this week not knowing the reputation of this little atty, i bought it just for the looks. After doing some research on how to build coils for it i discovered only positive reviews on it. I must say even though i am using a clone i am really impressed ,its by far the best i have experienced ,although i have only used 3 attys before the ol16 . Is there anyone that has first hand experience between the Authentic and the clone? I am considering getting an authentic one.


The build quality is exceptional on the authentic. 
I would recommend an authentic. You may be able to squeeze @SAVapeGear for an authentic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Eldene said:


> Hi guys
> I have a OL16 clone ,that i purchased this week not knowing the reputation of this little atty, i bought it just for the looks. After doing some research on how to build coils for it i discovered only positive reviews on it. I must say even though i am using a clone i am really impressed ,its by far the best i have experienced ,although i have only used 3 attys before the ol16 . Is there anyone that has first hand experience between the Authentic and the clone? I am considering getting an authentic one.


I have 5 authentics and 1 clone in use. Really no difference in performance that I could pick up. The post screws of the clone looks of a lesser quality, but I am just careful with them - and I have spares. I prefer the authentic because I like to support the creativity of the maker and with clones you sometimes depend on the luck of the draw!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eldene

Kalashnikov said:


> Mine is clone also. One thing is that this thing was the cure for my vapers tongue. Flavours taste exceptional in it i was so shocked. I would imagine the flavour would be about the same as authentic however many will argue. I think the authentic will just conduct heat better as i find mine gets quite hot. Also have better post screws and better build quality. But i cant imagine the flavour being noticeably different as the design is still the same.


I would also think there should not be much difference in flavour


----------



## Eldene

Andre said:


> I have 5 authentics and 1 clone in use. Really no difference in performance that I could pick up. The post screws of the clone looks of a lesser quality, but I am just careful with them - and I have spares. I prefer the authentic because I like to support the creativity of the maker and with clones you sometimes depend on the luck of the draw!


For some reason i also prefer having the real thing when it comes to buying anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

@Andre, on the clone the posts seems closer to the top deck. I am afraid of a short. I dumped two clones, only kept the O-rings and some spares.


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, on the clone the posts seems closer to the top deck. I am afraid of a short. I dumped two clones, only kept the O-rings and some spares.


Interesting, no difference on mine. That is the luck of the draw when it come to clones, which I referred to above.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Good day gents,

i spent some time with the OL16 this weekend, the build qualiy is unmatched. I must admit, iv been spoilt by the hadaly for a couple weeks, i wasnt able to achieve the flavour and body im used to and accept that it might not be possible, with that said iv only tried dual ni80 26 guage 2.5id 8/7 wraps compressed and spaced , in line with airflow and raised to the top of the posts

I feel the next step would be micro claptons (ni80 28gu 2.5id 6/5 wrap) 

Before i attempt sourcing the wires, i just wanted to hear what the veterans have had success with in terms of flavour

I have 26gu ka , ni80 & 316ss on hand

Kind regards


----------



## incredible_hullk

Scissorhands said:


> Good day gents,
> 
> i spent some time with the OL16 this weekend, the build qualiy is unmatched. I must admit, iv been spoilt by the hadaly for a couple weeks, i wasnt able to achieve the flavour and body im used to and accept that it might not be possible, with that said iv only tried dual ni80 26 guage 2.5id 8/7 wraps compressed and spaced , in line with airflow and raised to the top of the posts
> 
> I feel the next step would be micro claptons (ni80 28gu 2.5id 6/5 wrap)
> 
> Before i attempt sourcing the wires, i just wanted to hear what the veterans have had success with in terms of flavour
> 
> I have 26gu ka , ni80 & 316ss on hand
> 
> Kind regards


@Scissorhands by no means a veteran or expert but on my mech squonkers I absolutely love 26 gauge ni 80...flavour is really unrivalled compared to other metals

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Scissorhands said:


> Good day gents,
> 
> i spent some time with the OL16 this weekend, the build qualiy is unmatched. I must admit, iv been spoilt by the hadaly for a couple weeks, i wasnt able to achieve the flavour and body im used to and accept that it might not be possible, with that said iv only tried dual ni80 26 guage 2.5id 8/7 wraps compressed and spaced , in line with airflow and raised to the top of the posts
> 
> I feel the next step would be micro claptons (ni80 28gu 2.5id 6/5 wrap)
> 
> Before i attempt sourcing the wires, i just wanted to hear what the veterans have had success with in terms of flavour
> 
> I have 26gu ka , ni80 & 316ss on hand
> 
> Kind regards


I only do single coils (2.5mm). Mostly Claptons (26/32 I think) between 0.4 and 0.8 ohms, depending on the category of juice.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Scissorhands said:


> Good day gents,
> 
> i spent some time with the OL16 this weekend, the build qualiy is unmatched. I must admit, iv been spoilt by the hadaly for a couple weeks, i wasnt able to achieve the flavour and body im used to and accept that it might not be possible, with that said iv only tried dual ni80 26 guage 2.5id 8/7 wraps compressed and spaced , in line with airflow and raised to the top of the posts
> 
> I feel the next step would be micro claptons (ni80 28gu 2.5id 6/5 wrap)
> 
> Before i attempt sourcing the wires, i just wanted to hear what the veterans have had success with in terms of flavour
> 
> I have 26gu ka , ni80 & 316ss on hand
> 
> Kind regards



@Scissorhands another cracker is @SAVapeGear 28 SS/38 NI80 dual claptons

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

incredible_hullk said:


> @Scissorhands another cracker is @SAVapeGear 28 SS/38 NI80 dual claptons



Yip.These are nice for me.Get a lot more vapor production on these,but they are not so aggresive as my normal 26ga SS316L 8wrap 2.5mm ID at 0.25ohm.

The claptons come in just over 0.3ohm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> Yip.These are nice for me.Get a lot more vapor production on these,but they are not so aggresive as my normal 26ga SS316L 8wrap 2.5mm ID at 0.25ohm.
> 
> The claptons come in just over 0.3ohm
> 
> View attachment 88063


Depending on regulated or mech..........

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

If I run on regulated,I do a 8wrap of these claptons,coming in at just over 0.5ohm firing them at 38w - 42w juice depended.Performance are great!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Thank you ALL for a speedy response gents, loads for me to try. Apologies, im running it on a leprechaun. 

@SAVapeGear i think those 0.3ohm claptons are gonna be just perfect, now to hunt down some wire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Played around with a new build in the OL16, single 24ga SS316L 6 wraps￼ at 0.33ohm, top cap is placed so that the air holes face the corners where there's no wick, I must say I'm pleasantly surprised, the flavor is great but there's also a significant increase in throat hit, the top of the coil is in line with the top of the posts nd the coil ID is 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus

Moey_Ismail said:


> Played around with a new build in the OL16, single 24ga SS316L 6 wraps￼ at 0.33ohm, top cap is placed so that the air holes face the corners where there's no wick, I must say I'm pleasantly surprised, the flavor is great but there's also a significant increase in throat hit, the top of the coil is in line with the top of the posts nd the coil ID is 2.5mm
> View attachment 88151


Isn't your ramp up a bit high with that 24ga wire? I have tried every single build, but my favourite spot is dual 1.5mm 26ga, ni80, 6 wrap coils. Same build for my Mini's but then I use 28ga ni80 wire. I am still hunting 27ga ni80 wire


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Petrus said:


> Isn't your ramp up a bit high with that 24ga wire? I have tried every single build, but my favourite spot is dual 1.5mm 26ga, ni80, 6 wrap coils. Same build for my Mini's but then I use 28ga ni80 wire. I am still hunting 27ga ni80 wire


Surprisingly not, it glows almost instantly, maybe coz it's single coil, give it shot you may just like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Christos said:


> The build quality is exceptional on the authentic.
> I would recommend an authentic. You may be able to squeeze @SAVapeGear for an authentic.



@SAVapeGear How would one go about squeezing you for an authentic OL16? I'm super keen for a leprechaun but just not sure about squonking yet. Maybe if I could get my hands on an OL16 and try it on my pico squeeze I will understand the amazingness of this setup...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> @SAVapeGear How would one go about squeezing you for an authentic OL16? I'm super keen for a leprechaun but just not sure about squonking yet. Maybe if I could get my hands on an OL16 and try it on my pico squeeze I will understand the amazingness of this setup...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one I had available was already sold. Sorry man. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

SAVapeGear said:


> The one I had available was already sold. Sorry man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Cool cool no problem thanks! Any suggestions on how to get my hands on one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Cool cool no problem thanks! Any suggestions on how to get my hands on one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can check www.intaste.de

But last time I checked they didn't have stock. 

They normally get, so just keep an eye on the site. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## umzungu

I have one for you. Pm me.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brohannes

Hi everyone!

Great thread! In fact the best I've found on the net researching this atty, because of the great build examples and tips. Hope you don't mind me posting here from far far away that is Hamburg, Germany

Reason I signed up here is I'm looking for some guidance. I've ordered this atty to be my first RDA (or rebuildable anything) along with a HCigar VT Inbox, because I heard that it's very versatile. That's great because I'm only four weeks into the vape journey. At the moment I am doing MTL using a UD Mesmer and iStick30 (at around 10-13W) but I'm getting annoyed with replacing coils because of the little liquid holes in the Mesmer don't allow me to "chainvape" (like having 10-15 draws on it in a row). 

I want to start using this MTL style and maybe check out DLs later. I need to find out two things: what to build and what battery to get. I'm thinking Kanthal A1 28G, 7 wrap, 2.5mm ID right now, either single or dual. Not sure which is better for trying MTL. Next question is what wattage I need for flavors, throat hit and vape to develop: I've had the Idea of using NCR18650GA (2.8C at 3500mah) that would limit me to around 20W, but provide ample capacity that might even get me through the day in one pack. Now I'm worried that it the ramp time with such a build would be too long at that low a wattage, hence vaping MTL would only work if I sucked on it for like 10 seconds. I do prefer the good old 3.5 sec draw from cigs right now. If 20W were fine, I'd like to get that battery and enjoy the greater capacity - I find that very convenient - and for trying DL I could get some with higher C rating. However I wouldn't like to buy these 20W fellas just to find out I can't get a nice MTL out of them, right?

If you could help pointing me in the right direction both with the single/dual and the respective batteries matters it would be greatly appreciated! 

BTW I'm super stoked for this experience - I imagine in a big step up, both in vaping experience as in skills required. Trying hard to keep composure here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

brohannes said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Great thread! In fact the best I've found on the net researching this atty, because of the great build examples and tips. Hope you don't mind me posting here from far far away that is Hamburg, Germany
> 
> Reason I signed up here is I'm looking for some guidance. I've ordered this atty to be my first RDA (or rebuildable anything) along with a HCigar VT Inbox, because I heard that it's very versatile. That's great because I'm only four weeks into the vape journey. At the moment I am doing MTL using a UD Mesmer and iStick30 (at around 10-13W) but I'm getting annoyed with replacing coils because of the little liquid holes in the Mesmer don't allow me to "chainvape" (like having 10-15 draws on it in a row).
> 
> I want to start using this MTL style and maybe check out DLs later. I need to find out two things: what to build and what battery to get. I'm thinking Kanthal A1 28G, 7 wrap, 2.5mm ID right now, either single or dual. Not sure which is better for trying MTL. Next question is what wattage I need for flavors, throat hit and vape to develop: I've had the Idea of using NCR18650GA (2.8C at 3500mah) that would limit me to around 20W, but provide ample capacity that might even get me through the day in one pack. Now I'm worried that it the ramp time with such a build would be too long at that low a wattage, hence vaping MTL would only work if I sucked on it for like 10 seconds. I do prefer the good old 3.5 sec draw from cigs right now. If 20W were fine, I'd like to get that battery and enjoy the greater capacity - I find that very convenient - and for trying DL I could get some with higher C rating. However I wouldn't like to buy these 20W fellas just to find out I can't get a nice MTL out of them, right?
> 
> If you could help pointing me in the right direction both with the single/dual and the respective batteries matters it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> BTW I'm super stoked for this experience - I imagine in a big step up, both in vaping experience as in skills required. Trying hard to keep composure here


Congratulations on the OL16 decision. 
I like Ni80 wire 26 AWG but 28 is also fine.
I do 2.5mm ID coils with about 6 or 6 wraps (Dual coils) and it comes out to about 0.4 ohms to 0.3 ohms. 
On a mechanical mod that's about a 14 AMP draw so I use LG HG2 batteries that are rated at 20AMP and 3000 mah .

Kanthal would be perfect and the ol16 with the adust able airflow will be perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

brohannes said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Great thread! In fact the best I've found on the net researching this atty, because of the great build examples and tips. Hope you don't mind me posting here from far far away that is Hamburg, Germany
> 
> Reason I signed up here is I'm looking for some guidance. I've ordered this atty to be my first RDA (or rebuildable anything) along with a HCigar VT Inbox, because I heard that it's very versatile. That's great because I'm only four weeks into the vape journey. At the moment I am doing MTL using a UD Mesmer and iStick30 (at around 10-13W) but I'm getting annoyed with replacing coils because of the little liquid holes in the Mesmer don't allow me to "chainvape" (like having 10-15 draws on it in a row).
> 
> I want to start using this MTL style and maybe check out DLs later. I need to find out two things: what to build and what battery to get. I'm thinking Kanthal A1 28G, 7 wrap, 2.5mm ID right now, either single or dual. Not sure which is better for trying MTL. Next question is what wattage I need for flavors, throat hit and vape to develop: I've had the Idea of using NCR18650GA (2.8C at 3500mah) that would limit me to around 20W, but provide ample capacity that might even get me through the day in one pack. Now I'm worried that it the ramp time with such a build would be too long at that low a wattage, hence vaping MTL would only work if I sucked on it for like 10 seconds. I do prefer the good old 3.5 sec draw from cigs right now. If 20W were fine, I'd like to get that battery and enjoy the greater capacity - I find that very convenient - and for trying DL I could get some with higher C rating. However I wouldn't like to buy these 20W fellas just to find out I can't get a nice MTL out of them, right?
> 
> If you could help pointing me in the right direction both with the single/dual and the respective batteries matters it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> BTW I'm super stoked for this experience - I imagine in a big step up, both in vaping experience as in skills required. Trying hard to keep composure here




Good choice, I think you will like your O-16 a lot. 

They are such versatile flavor atty's that I bought 4 of them for 4 of my Reos. Unfortunately they rarely get used anymore (have way too many other Reos/BF atty's). When last used I preferred dual 3mm coils in mine for restricted DLH's, and used 26 & 28 N80 wire. 

Have fun with it...


----------



## Silver

brohannes said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Great thread! In fact the best I've found on the net researching this atty, because of the great build examples and tips. Hope you don't mind me posting here from far far away that is Hamburg, Germany
> 
> Reason I signed up here is I'm looking for some guidance. I've ordered this atty to be my first RDA (or rebuildable anything) along with a HCigar VT Inbox, because I heard that it's very versatile. That's great because I'm only four weeks into the vape journey. At the moment I am doing MTL using a UD Mesmer and iStick30 (at around 10-13W) but I'm getting annoyed with replacing coils because of the little liquid holes in the Mesmer don't allow me to "chainvape" (like having 10-15 draws on it in a row).
> 
> I want to start using this MTL style and maybe check out DLs later. I need to find out two things: what to build and what battery to get. I'm thinking Kanthal A1 28G, 7 wrap, 2.5mm ID right now, either single or dual. Not sure which is better for trying MTL. Next question is what wattage I need for flavors, throat hit and vape to develop: I've had the Idea of using NCR18650GA (2.8C at 3500mah) that would limit me to around 20W, but provide ample capacity that might even get me through the day in one pack. Now I'm worried that it the ramp time with such a build would be too long at that low a wattage, hence vaping MTL would only work if I sucked on it for like 10 seconds. I do prefer the good old 3.5 sec draw from cigs right now. If 20W were fine, I'd like to get that battery and enjoy the greater capacity - I find that very convenient - and for trying DL I could get some with higher C rating. However I wouldn't like to buy these 20W fellas just to find out I can't get a nice MTL out of them, right?
> 
> If you could help pointing me in the right direction both with the single/dual and the respective batteries matters it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> BTW I'm super stoked for this experience - I imagine in a big step up, both in vaping experience as in skills required. Trying hard to keep composure here



Hi @brohannes 
Welcome to the forum - you are most welcome here regardless of where you reside. 
We currently have several international members, including long-standing member @Tom , who also resides in Germany.

As for the OL16 - I too have one - and it produces excellent flavour on my Reo mechanical squonker. It squonks very well too. I have only tried dual coil configuration and use it in restricted lung hit mode (with the widest airflow option. I have not tried MTL on it yet but I do know that @Andre uses it in MTL mode. He also likes it a lot. 

I think you will enjoy it thoroughly - you will just have to play around with the coils and try different gauges till you get it perfect for your taste.

All the best and let us know how it goes


----------



## Andre

brohannes said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Great thread! In fact the best I've found on the net researching this atty, because of the great build examples and tips. Hope you don't mind me posting here from far far away that is Hamburg, Germany
> 
> Reason I signed up here is I'm looking for some guidance. I've ordered this atty to be my first RDA (or rebuildable anything) along with a HCigar VT Inbox, because I heard that it's very versatile. That's great because I'm only four weeks into the vape journey. At the moment I am doing MTL using a UD Mesmer and iStick30 (at around 10-13W) but I'm getting annoyed with replacing coils because of the little liquid holes in the Mesmer don't allow me to "chainvape" (like having 10-15 draws on it in a row).
> 
> I want to start using this MTL style and maybe check out DLs later. I need to find out two things: what to build and what battery to get. I'm thinking Kanthal A1 28G, 7 wrap, 2.5mm ID right now, either single or dual. Not sure which is better for trying MTL. Next question is what wattage I need for flavors, throat hit and vape to develop: I've had the Idea of using NCR18650GA (2.8C at 3500mah) that would limit me to around 20W, but provide ample capacity that might even get me through the day in one pack. Now I'm worried that it the ramp time with such a build would be too long at that low a wattage, hence vaping MTL would only work if I sucked on it for like 10 seconds. I do prefer the good old 3.5 sec draw from cigs right now. If 20W were fine, I'd like to get that battery and enjoy the greater capacity - I find that very convenient - and for trying DL I could get some with higher C rating. However I wouldn't like to buy these 20W fellas just to find out I can't get a nice MTL out of them, right?
> 
> If you could help pointing me in the right direction both with the single/dual and the respective batteries matters it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> BTW I'm super stoked for this experience - I imagine in a big step up, both in vaping experience as in skills required. Trying hard to keep composure here


Yip, as @Silver said, I basically only use OL16s. On the VT Inbox (which I also use) you do not have to worry too much about resistance as you can vary the power to your preference. Around 0.8 ohms or higher should be fine. I use a 2.5 mm mandrel and mostly Clapton wire, which gives great flavour. Otherwise I use 27 gauge Kanthal - just so much easier to wrap than 28 g. I only do single coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

For you @Petrus 
Baby claptons!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Ooh.. That looks super tasty @Christos !


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ooh.. That looks super tasty @Christos !


It is indeed. Gives a warmer more agressive vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> For you @Petrus
> Baby claptons!
> View attachment 92855
> View attachment 92856
> View attachment 92857


Wow, sub ohm with 12mg Tobacco juice, you cant go wrong. I am definitely going to get me some!!!!!


----------



## Flava

Christos said:


> For you @Petrus
> Baby claptons!
> View attachment 92855
> View attachment 92856
> View attachment 92857



You experience any violent spitting with those coils?


----------



## Christos

Flava said:


> You experience any violent spitting with those coils?


I did originally but once wicked tightly there are no issues/no spit back. 
I find also that if I over squonk I get slight spit back but with the cappy v4 bottles oversquonking is a thing of the past.


----------



## Flava

Christos said:


> I did originally but once wicked tightly there are no issues/no spit back.
> I find also that if I over squonk I get slight spit back but with the cappy v4 bottles oversquonking is a thing of the past.



Thanks. Will retry at some point. I must have missed info on bottle, can you please share more info or link on that?


----------



## Christos

Flava said:


> Thanks. Will retry at some point. I must have missed info on bottle, can you please share more info or link on that?


Just google cappy v4 8.5ml. They are expensive but are in my opinion amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Has anyone on the forum ever tried the OL16 tank? 
@Andre I thought of you in particular - would love to see this go head-to-head with the Gem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

KB_314 said:


> Has anyone on the forum ever tried the OL16 tank?
> @Andre I thought of you in particular - would love to see this go head-to-head with the Gem
> View attachment 92898
> View attachment 92900


@KB_314, I have read some wonderful reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> Has anyone on the forum ever tried the OL16 tank?
> @Andre I thought of you in particular - would love to see this go head-to-head with the Gem
> View attachment 92898
> View attachment 92900


I keep looking at these and the origen 22mm stuff but never get round to a purchase...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> Has anyone on the forum ever tried the OL16 tank?
> @Andre I thought of you in particular - would love to see this go head-to-head with the Gem
> View attachment 92898
> View attachment 92900


Nope, never felt any attraction!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spiv

KB_314 said:


> Has anyone on the forum ever tried the OL16 tank?
> @Andre I thought of you in particular - would love to see this go head-to-head with the Gem
> View attachment 92898
> View attachment 92900



I've got one. It's basically an OL16 with an extra juice tank. It even has a squonk pin so when your 1.5ml juice (I think) is finished, you squonk and use it like a normal OL16. 

Very clever though, pulls juice in using pressure. Like an upside down RDTA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Spydro

The O-16's had their run when they first came out and saw some restricted lung hit use for awhile. I had mainly bought my 4 O-16's for some of my Reo Mini 1.0's. Don't use those Reos much anymore, so don't use the O-16's much anymore either. But I do still have the patina TRB Mini 1.0 Wood Nymph with an O-16 on it still out though with a DIY palate cleanser in it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

I need help. Guidance from the reo yoda's. 

How do i fit this coil



In in between the ol16 posts as a center coil? This will allow me to have dual airflow open? Please help.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

antonherbst said:


> I need help. Guidance from the reo yoda's.
> 
> How do i fit this coil
> View attachment 107698
> 
> 
> In in between the ol16 posts as a center coil? This will allow me to have dual airflow open? Please help.




Bend the legs like a "Z", it's an airy vape but the spit back is terrible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> I need help. Guidance from the reo yoda's.
> 
> How do i fit this coil
> View attachment 107698
> 
> 
> In in between the ol16 posts as a center coil? This will allow me to have dual airflow open? Please help.


Something like this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Moey_Ismail said:


> View attachment 107701
> Bend the legs like a "Z", it's an airy vape but the spit back is terrible





Christos said:


> Something like this.
> View attachment 107749



Thanks to both ideas. I have found a similar type of way to do it. Just didnt take a photo when i was done. Next time i will.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Hello reo family. I have just come across the following

Wick - braided - 3mm @ 1m length

My question is would this be better to use in the ol16 with ni80@26awg or does it work the same as cb v2?


----------



## Silver

That looks like silica wick @antonherbst 

If so, I have tried it way back on the RM2 with ribbon wire. 4 wraps of ribbon around the wick. My thinking was that it lasts longer than cotton and you can sort of dry burn it wick n all to clean it.

In practice I didnt like it much because the taste wasnt right and it got clogged up. To be fair, it was my Blackbird juice which shreds coils and wicks (its a NET) and i didnt have much experience with this.

I know @johan did that setup for a long time. And @Andre has used ready x wick (also a similar type of wick) for a long time so he can perhaps also guide you here.

Worth a try perhaps by all means, you may like it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> That looks like silica wick @antonherbst
> 
> If so, I have tried it way back on the RM2 with ribbon wire. 4 wraps of ribbon around the wick. My thinking was that it lasts longer than cotton and you can sort of dry burn it wick n all to clean it.
> 
> In practice I didnt like it much because the taste wasnt right and it got clogged up. To be fair, it was my Blackbird juice which shreds coils and wicks (its a NET) and i didnt have much experience with this.
> 
> I know @johan did that setup for a long time. And @Andre has used ready x wick (also a similar type of wick) for a long time so he can perhaps also guide you here.
> 
> Worth a try perhaps by all means, you may like it



Thanks for the info @Silver i will try it in time and then let you know what my expierience is or maybe find a fellow reonaught that wants to get rid of his. Anyways calling on @Andre and @johan for your inputs on this, before i make my last call.


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Thanks for the info @Silver i will try it in time and then let you know what my expierience is or maybe find a fellow reonaught that wants to get rid of his. Anyways calling on @Andre and @johan for your inputs on this, before i make my last call.



The trick with this wick is how you get it into the coil.
Either put a straightened out gemclip next to the wick and wrap the wire around that, then pull out the gem clip at the end.

Or tie some cotton around one end and crimp it and then pull it through a pre-built coil. Problem is if the ends fray it is very difficult to get it into the coil. I think @Andre can advise you best on that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> The trick with this wick is how you get it into the coil.
> Either put a straightened out gemclip next to the wick and wrap the wire around that, then pull out the gem clip at the end.
> 
> Or tie some cotton around one end and crimp it and then pull it through a pre-built coil. Problem is if the ends fray it is very difficult to get it into the coil. I think @Andre can advise you best on that



A real big thanks for this info @Silver i will definately take the pointers into consideration when i do get the rope wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Oops. Sorry for that post duplications. Not sure what went wrong there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Oops. Sorry for that post duplications. Not sure what went wrong there.



Dont worry, its fixed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

And I keep going back to the OL16. It's simply the best.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> And I keep going back to the OL16. It's simply the best.
> View attachment 107935



The ol16 is an amazing little atty. And i now surely get the hype behind it. Could i ask a more "lit" photo of the mod please. I cant see the colors very nicely?


----------



## Petrus

antonherbst said:


> The ol16 is an amazing little atty. And i now surely get the hype behind it. Could i ask a more "lit" photo of the mod please. I cant see the colors very nicely?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> View attachment 108093



Oh wow. Thank you for photo. That mod looks beautiful.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Okay i need some help. I recoiled on sunday and started getting dry hits with this coil setup. 

What have i done wrong? 

I just had to stop and clean it so unfortunately i took out the cotton. 

Did i mount the coil wrong or could it be that it was over wicked? Or am i missi g something. I did remember the less is more with wicking rule but i dont understand the dry hits. 

I am considering a recoil that will be a center mounted setup

Please help.


----------



## Andre

antonherbst said:


> Okay i need some help. I recoiled on sunday and started getting dry hits with this coil setup.
> 
> What have i done wrong?
> 
> I just had to stop and clean it so unfortunately i took out the cotton.
> 
> Did i mount the coil wrong or could it be that it was over wicked? Or am i missi g something. I did remember the less is more with wicking rule but i dont understand the dry hits.
> 
> I am considering a recoil that will be a center mounted setup
> 
> Please help.
> 
> View attachment 109029


Yeah, center mounted will be better imo. Difficult to see from the picture, but the coil might be too high. I have the top of the coil in line with the top of the posts, using a 2.5 mm ID.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Andre said:


> Yeah, center mounted will be better imo. Difficult to see from the picture, but the coil might be too high. I have the top of the coil in line with the top of the posts, using a 2.5 mm ID.



I have just removed the coil. Going to do a new center mounted coil. It works better and i can have a “bigger” coil in it this way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

@antonherbst, after you wick, fluff out the tails of the cotton with your tweezer and cut to size. The tail ends must just touch the deck. I agree with @Andre for single coil a centre coil will work better, but a bit more tricky to build. You can also try a dual coil, my favourite. 0.3 ohm 12 mg nic....hehe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> @antonherbst, after you wick, fluff out the tails of the cotton with your tweezer and cut to size. The tail ends must just touch the deck. I agree with @Andre for single coil a centre coil will work better, but a bit more tricky to build. You can also try a dual coil, my favourite. 0.3 ohm 12 mg nic....hehe



I have just recoiled(3de time today) the ol16 with 28awg SS316 2mm ID and 5 wraps in the center and "combed" the cotton and made sure it just barely touches the base and it is again amazing. Oh wow. I am loving my REO. Thanks for the advice to @Petrus and @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

So this happened to my OL16 white drip tip a while ago. Been meaning to post. 







I have no clue how it happened. One day I picked it up and felt it was broken on my lips. Maybe it fell down without me knowing when I packed it in a cupboard. But I do not recall it falling on the floor ever. 

It's a small chunk of the driptip on the end of it that has been gouged out. 

Quite upset about it because I quite liked the feel of this stock tip. I can still use it but it's not as nice as when it was undamaged. 

Does anyone know where a replacement could be found and whether these tips are prone to being damaged quite easily?


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> So this happened to my OL16 white drip tip a while ago. Been meaning to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue how it happened. One day I picked it up and felt it was broken on my lips. Maybe it fell down without me knowing when I packed it in a cupboard. But I do not recall it falling on the floor ever.
> 
> It's a small chunk of the driptip on the end of it that has been gouged out.
> 
> Quite upset about it because I quite liked the feel of this stock tip. I can still use it but it's not as nice as when it was undamaged.
> 
> Does anyone know where a replacement could be found and whether these tips are prone to being damaged quite easily?



Eina. I feel your pain @Silver 

I am expecting a @hands tip soon for my ol16. When it arrives i can send you mine? Or drop it off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> So this happened to my OL16 white drip tip a while ago. Been meaning to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue how it happened. One day I picked it up and felt it was broken on my lips. Maybe it fell down without me knowing when I packed it in a cupboard. But I do not recall it falling on the floor ever.
> 
> It's a small chunk of the driptip on the end of it that has been gouged out.
> 
> Quite upset about it because I quite liked the feel of this stock tip. I can still use it but it's not as nice as when it was undamaged.
> 
> Does anyone know where a replacement could be found and whether these tips are prone to being damaged quite easily?


I had a similar incident when i dropped my mod. Ol16 tip took the knock. I was also upset and the tip was never the same afterwards.

https://www.intaste.de/en/origen-mods-grooved-driptip.html


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Eina. I feel your pain @Silver
> 
> I am expecting a @hands tip soon for my ol16. When it arrives i can send you mine? Or drop it off.



Thanks @antonherbst - that is very kind of you
I am going to see if I have another drip tip that will suit it - and perhaps I may also go for a Hands tip.
But if not, I will contact you and may take you up on the offer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Hello @Silver I want to know if you came right with a white tip(spoken to @hands) for your OL16. I now have 1 spare as it was replaced by a @hands tip. You are still welcome to have it if you are keen.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

I want to know for the OL16 vapers where do you find your coil sweet spot for a airy vape? 

Wire type?
Gauge?
Wraps?
ID?
Mounted? side, center or dual?
I have a pretty nice spot but it feels like i can get more. Please help with advice.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Hello @Silver I want to know if you came right with a white tip(spoken to @hands) for your OL16. I now have 1 spare as it was replaced by a @hands tip. You are still welcome to have it if you are keen.



Thanks sl much @antonherbst , very lind of you
Coincidentally I got my Reo Red / OL16 back in rotation this evening
(Posted in the what did you vape today thread)
I put on the Merlin Mini tip and its very nice, working very well and very comfortable.

Unless you need that tip for something else, maybe can you hang on to it a bit. Let me see how i go and if you still dont need it by the vape meet I may just get it from you. Will let you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Thanks sl much @antonherbst , very lind of you
> Coincidentally I got my Reo Red / OL16 back in rotation this evening
> (Posted in the what did you vape today thread)
> I put on the Merlin Mini tip and its very nice, working very well and very comfortable.
> 
> Unless you need that tip for something else, maybe can you hang on to it a bit. Let me see how i go and if you still dont need it by the vape meet I may just get it from you. Will let you know



I will pack it in the day of the vape meet. But if you want it earlier just drop me a line and i can come drop it off with you in jhb.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hi Anton. Going to try answer your build question.

I am not an expert on the OL16. I have only tried a few builds. Havent experimented with various wire types or exotics. Only Kanthal for now because I know it.

My standard build I always start with is my typical 1.6mm ID 28g 7 wrapper. That didnt feel right on the OL16. I needed a bit more juice so went bigger on the ID and found it good at 2mm.

I prefer 28g (to for example 26g) because it gives me a crisper vape. You might like a more dense vape on 26g

I must admit i find it quite difficult building on this atty because I am not very nimble with dual coils and only two post fastening points. Probably why i havent experimented too much.

Anyhow, my coil position is nearish to the edge and quite high up. I found on the RM2 higher up gives me a bit more throat hit so my thinking is that will do that here too.

Am using CB2 wick - not too tight or loose, just snug. Wicks touch the floor but dont go snaking anywhere on the deck. This wick draws up the fluid very nicely.







You can see here on the photo below, the coil is in the upper half of the airhole.






With regard to airflow and power, in my opinion the OL16 suits a mildly powered restricted lung hit.

I use it with the biggest airflow setting but its still quite restricted.
My dual coil is 0.5 ohms, so about 30 Watts of power or 15Watts each coil.
Its a small atty so i think it excels at flavour and doesnt need much power to do this.

You could try push it harder and build to free up airflow to get a bit more out of it but my feeling is that its not needed.

For me its superb on longish restricted draws and medium power and i find it suits the single battery

Not sure if that answers your question but i hope it helps

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Hi Anton. Going to try answer your build question.
> 
> I am not an expert on the OL16. I have only tried a few builds. Havent experimented with various wire types or exotics. Only Kanthal for now because I know it.
> 
> My standard build I always start with is my typical 1.6mm ID 28g 7 wrapper. That didnt feel right on the OL16. I needed a bit more juice so went bigger on the ID and found it good at 2mm.
> 
> I prefer 28g (to for example 26g) because it gives me a crisper vape. You might like a more dense vape on 26g
> 
> I must admit i find it quite difficult building on this atty because I am not very nimble with dual coils and only two post fastening points. Probably why i havent experimented too much.
> 
> Anyhow, my coil position is nearish to the edge and quite high up. I found on the RM2 higher up gives me a bit more throat hit so my thinking is that will do that here too.
> 
> Am using CB2 wick - not too tight or loose, just snug. Wicks touch the floor but dont go snaking anywhere on the deck. This wick draws up the fluid very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see here on the photo below, the coil is in the upper half of the airhole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With regard to airflow and power, in my opinion the OL16 suits a mildly powered restricted lung hit.
> 
> I use it with the biggest airflow setting but its still quite restricted.
> My dual coil is 0.5 ohms, so about 30 Watts of power or 15Watts each coil.
> Its a small atty so i think it excels at flavour and doesnt need much power to do this.
> 
> You could try push it harder and build to free up airflow to get a bit more out of it but my feeling is that its not needed.
> 
> For me its superb on longish restricted draws and medium power and i find it suits the single battery
> 
> Not sure if that answers your question but i hope it helps



@Silver & @antonherbst - ok so that is what I will do tonight - let’s see how it goes 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> It is similar in texture, but not the same thing at all as far as I know. Here some information from rbasupplies.com:
> 
> _READYxWICK™ is RBA Supplies LLC's premium quality fully treated ceramic wick that has been treated to our exacting standards which far exceeds the required treatment schedule set forth for what is considered to be safe for this material. Through our proprietary heat treatment schedule and procedure, we are able to produce a superior product for our industry that raises the bar in performance and reliability resulting in the absolute best product available for your use. Untreated ceramic wick should never be used, for ANYTHING, which is why we are so adamant about properly treating the material to our exacting standards to help assure your safe use._
> 
> _THIS PRODUCT MUST REMAIN IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA It is illegal to export this product outside of the USA.
> Failure to comply with this regulation may result in fines and penalties up to and exceeding $750,000.00 PER INFRACTION._
> 
> _READYxWICK™ is heat rated to 2600°F burst temperature and 2200°F continuous temperature.
> 
> READYxWICK™ is a ceramic based wicking material that has been heat treated to well OVER the suggested heat treatment schedule of 1652°F for 12+ hours to ensure that we are producing the safest product available on the market today. Our exact and proprietary heating method and schedule (Time, Temp, and Steps) is a protected secret, but we have spent months and literally thousands of feet of XC perfecting and producing the absolute best results with our unique and proprietary treatment schedule and method.
> 
> This is why we have chosen to "brand" and trademark our ceramic wick, so that you will know when you have a certified quality bag of ceramic wicking material which has been treated to our exacting standards from RBA Supplies._



Nearly two years I know and I might have missed the answers to my question coming up....but here goes anyway.
I just had a look at the video on how you burn clean it and it looks like a winner.
So @Andre 
1. How long can a wick last before you have to replace it.
2. More importantly, how do you get this considering they are not allowed to export it.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Silver & @antonherbst - ok so that is what I will do tonight - let’s see how it goes
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Ok I'm beaten - the detail is too tiny for my eyes - especially at night - will try another day. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GregF

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok I'm beaten - the detail is too tiny for my eyes - especially at night - will try another day.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I know the feeling. I use one of these

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Hi Anton. Going to try answer your build question.
> 
> I am not an expert on the OL16. I have only tried a few builds. Havent experimented with various wire types or exotics. Only Kanthal for now because I know it.
> 
> My standard build I always start with is my typical 1.6mm ID 28g 7 wrapper. That didnt feel right on the OL16. I needed a bit more juice so went bigger on the ID and found it good at 2mm.
> 
> I prefer 28g (to for example 26g) because it gives me a crisper vape. You might like a more dense vape on 26g
> 
> I must admit i find it quite difficult building on this atty because I am not very nimble with dual coils and only two post fastening points. Probably why i havent experimented too much.
> 
> Anyhow, my coil position is nearish to the edge and quite high up. I found on the RM2 higher up gives me a bit more throat hit so my thinking is that will do that here too.
> 
> Am using CB2 wick - not too tight or loose, just snug. Wicks touch the floor but dont go snaking anywhere on the deck. This wick draws up the fluid very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see here on the photo below, the coil is in the upper half of the airhole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With regard to airflow and power, in my opinion the OL16 suits a mildly powered restricted lung hit.
> 
> I use it with the biggest airflow setting but its still quite restricted.
> My dual coil is 0.5 ohms, so about 30 Watts of power or 15Watts each coil.
> Its a small atty so i think it excels at flavour and doesnt need much power to do this.
> 
> You could try push it harder and build to free up airflow to get a bit more out of it but my feeling is that its not needed.
> 
> For me its superb on longish restricted draws and medium power and i find it suits the single battery
> 
> Not sure if that answers your question but i hope it helps



Thank you for the detailed response @Silver it does help and have pointers i can consider. 

I will be building this in the morning and give feed back with photos and in the afternoon how the flavor was during my daily vape. 

I still have a load of work to do tonight so building will have to be resumed in the morning. 

Feedback will be given to @Silver and @RenaldoRheeder on my vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Silver & @antonherbst - ok so that is what I will do tonight - let’s see how it goes
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



I will give my feedback also and good luck with the small details @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

My go to build for OL16:
26ga Ni80 1.5mm ID 6 wraps dual coils. The best crisp flavorful vape by far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> My go to build for OL16:
> 26ga Ni80 1.5mm ID 6 wraps dual coils. The best crisp flavorful vape by far.



I will do this build in my Ice Queen reo. Thanks @Petrus

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Scissorhands

antonherbst said:


> I will do this build in my Ice Queen reo. Thanks @Petrus



I speak under correction, That build might be a little too low for a reo mini cell


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Nearly two years I know and I might have missed the answers to my question coming up....but here goes anyway.
> I just had a look at the video on how you burn clean it and it looks like a winner.
> So @Andre
> 1. How long can a wick last before you have to replace it.
> 2. More importantly, how do you get this considering they are not allowed to export it.



These wicks are almost everlasting. I do not keep track and I do run a lot of devices with ceramic wicks, but, at a guess, if I had to use just one device, I probably will replace around once every three months.
A USA friend was prepared to take the risk to buy and post to me.


----------



## antonherbst

Scissorhands said:


> I speak under correction, That build might be a little too low for a reo mini cell



I will have a look and come back to you before i build it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Petrus

I have run 0.3ohm builds on my Mini's without any problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Just purchased my first LO/16 from @E.T. and decided to try out a single coil build first.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

That does look good Teacher Kzor. Awaiting your flavor review of it.


----------



## antonherbst

So last night, very late the following coils where build and installed on my 2 x OL16 atties. The 0,5 ohm coil setup is 9 wrapped dual coil with 26ga kanthal wire and the 0,3 ohm coil setup is NI80 wire dual 9 wraps @ 26ga. 

I have installed the kanthal ol16 on my reo grand and it does not produce the flavor i want.


The NI80 OL16 is on my reo mini. It works amazing, alot better that i expected.


So i spoke with @TheV this morning and he suggested i swop the atties around. To see if the ni80 coils does the same on the reo grand. I have not done this yet but i am going to do this now and then later i will give that feedback. 

@Silver and @Petrus thanks for the advice on coil placement and setups.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Flava

antonherbst said:


> So last night, very late the following coils where build and installed on my 2 x OL16 atties. The 0,5 ohm coil setup is 9 wrapped dual coil with 26ga kanthal wire and the 0,3 ohm coil setup is NI80 wire dual 9 wraps @ 26ga.
> 
> I have installed the kanthal ol16 on my reo grand and it does not produce the flavor i want.
> View attachment 111489
> 
> The NI80 OL16 is on my reo mini. It works amazing, alot better that i expected.
> View attachment 111490
> 
> So i spoke with @TheV this morning and he suggested i swop the atties around. To see if the ni80 coils does the same on the reo grand. I have not done this yet but i am going to do this now and then later i will give that feedback.
> 
> @Silver and @Petrus thanks for the advice on coil placement and setups.



I find that building closer to the posts creates more room for air and flavour improves. 

On the mech squonker you should gauge the ramp up as that also has a big impact (at least in my mind it does). Think you 26g KA coil might be taking to long to heat up properly. You could try reducing the wraps of too low ohm, run in single coil mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Flava said:


> I find that building closer to the posts creates more room for air and flavour improves.
> 
> On the mech squonker you should gauge the ramp up as that also has a big impact (at least in my mind it does). Think you 26g KA coil might be taking to long to heat up properly. You could try reducing the wraps of too low ohm, run in single coil mode.



The ramp up "thing" i never took into consideration. i will have to look into this when i build my coils. Thanks


----------



## SAVapeGear

OL16s are hitting the Market Mainstream again.It is very good to see


----------



## antonherbst

SAVapeGear said:


> OL16s are hitting the Market Mainstream again.It is very good to see


Meaning when i get my P67 i can get a ol16 for it aswell. Yay


----------



## Flava

antonherbst said:


> The ramp up "thing" i never took into consideration. i will have to look into this when i build my coils. Thanks



Sorry about the spelling in that post. A simple and effective flavor build. 26 ni 80 7/8 wrap 2.5mm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nice neat coil @Flava !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Flava said:


> Sorry about the spelling in that post. A simple and effective flavor build. 26 ni 80 7/8 wrap 2.5mm.



And i take it is a single coil side mount then?

Ill give that a go and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## Flava

antonherbst said:


> And i take it is a single coil side mount then?
> 
> Ill give that a go and let you know. Thanks.


yes, side mount it is.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

My first attempt at coiling the OL16, not as hard as it looks 

26g SS316L 9 wrap on a 2.4mm comes out at 0.25 and chucks flavour, nice! I like this thing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## GregF

BumbleBee said:


> My first attempt at coiling the OL16, not as hard as it looks
> 
> 26g SS316L 9 wrap on a 2.4mm comes out at 0.25 and chucks flavour, nice! I like this thing
> 
> View attachment 114166


Yup that OL16 is such a versatile little thing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

GregF said:


> Yup that OL16 is such a versatile little thing.


The size does have it's issues though, because I'm used to slightly bigger juice wells I find that I'm constantly squonking

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus

BumbleBee said:


> My first attempt at coiling the OL16, not as hard as it looks
> 
> 26g SS316L 9 wrap on a 2.4mm comes out at 0.25 and chucks flavour, nice! I like this thing
> 
> View attachment 114166


@BumbleBee , try a dual coil 2mm ID 26ga NI80 6 wraps, and you will buy another Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> @BumbleBee , try a dual coil 2mm ID 26ga NI80 6 wraps, and you will buy another Reo.



@BumbleBee dont listen to @Petrus 

He has only news to push you further down the rabit hole. But yes that is an amzing build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Petrus said:


> @BumbleBee , try a dual coil 2mm ID 26ga NI80 6 wraps, and you will buy another Reo.





antonherbst said:


> @BumbleBee dont listen to @Petrus
> He has only news to push you further down the rabit hole. But yes that is an amzing build.


I'll definitely give that a try, but no matter how good it is, I don't need another Reo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Petrus said:


> @BumbleBee , try a dual coil 2mm ID 26ga NI80 6 wraps, and you will buy another Reo.


You guys build low, thats also 0.25ohm. I have never gone that low (thats what my girlfriend said). Maybe I should give it a bash.
Doesnt the atty get get quite hot though, and battery life would also suffer?


----------



## antonherbst

GregF said:


> You guys build low, thats also 0.25ohm. I have never gone that low (thats what my girlfriend said). Maybe I should give it a bash.
> Doesnt the atty get get quite hot though, and battery life would also suffer?



That's why you should have 2 reo's, to sort the battery problem. And now @BumbleBee has 2 so he is sorted for a long while.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

BumbleBee said:


> I'll definitely give that a try, but no matter how good it is, I don't need another Reo



Just want to make sure everybody took note of this statement.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus

GregF said:


> You guys build low, thats also 0.25ohm. I have never gone that low (thats what my girlfriend said). Maybe I should give it a bash.
> Doesnt the atty get get quite hot though, and battery life would also suffer?


Everything lower than 0.3 ohm's with 12 mg nic is great. But to answer your question, I don't chain vape at high nicotine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

GregF said:


> You guys build low, thats also 0.25ohm. I have never gone that low (thats what my girlfriend said). Maybe I should give it a bash.
> Doesnt the atty get get quite hot though, and battery life would also suffer?


We like it low, and we like it warm 

I've already gone through about 2/3 of a bottle and it's still chucking as well as it did when I started. SS heats up quick so you're not draining the battery trying to heat up kanthal. Ni80 is much the same but with a slightly higher resistance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

BumbleBee said:


> We like it low, and we like it warm
> 
> I've already gone through about 2/3 of a bottle and it's still chucking as well as it did when I started. SS heats up quick so you're not draining the battery trying to heat up kanthal. Ni80 is much the same but with a slightly higher resistance.


Just checked, the 30Q is at exactly 4.00v with 1/3 of a bottle of juice to go. It may also be worth mentioning that I replaced the positive contact with a fresh one, the one it came with was cracked. Everything got a good cleaning and a dab of grease on the positive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Time to recoil the OL16

Last coil I did was my first SS coil for the OL16. Am taking a cue from @BumbleBee and trying to experiment more with SS. But it was too low at 0.28 ohms and a bit too hot. Was only 6 wraps each coil. 2mmID. 

Tonight I am going to try 8 wraps on each coil. Hoping for around 0.35 or so. Let's see. 

I just don't look forward to this because I find it quite challenging to get the coils nicely positioned on the OL16. Ah well. It's a great vape so I must push forward.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

0.35 on the dot! Hehe
Feels like I got a full house @Rob Fisher. 

Doesn't happen too often 






Wasn't too bad to build this time. I pushed the coils close to the posts with the screwdrivers and about at the right height. Then tightened. Then fixed their positioning afterwards. 

Coils looking pretty. Nice and high. Close to the posts. 






This is 28g SS by the way. (I like it crisp with the thinner wires. )

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos

It must he Christmas real soon if @Silver is doing some recoiling

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Silver

All wicked up with CB2






All lubed up. Ready to go! This part is always very exciting for me. Juice is Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco which I think I need to review soon. @Petrus - it's 12mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my word this is brilliant. Not as poky and hot as the 0.28 ohm 6 wrapper. It's slightly cooler but much denser yet still crisp enough. Instant too. 

And a big thanks to @antonherbst for gifting me his OL16 tip which I love (mine broke). Thanks Anton. This is awesome. 

The 12mg Pure Tobacco is a bit harsh. Hehe. I need to go easy on this. It's quite a vicious juice. Stop it I like it. 

Man this OL16 rocks !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> It must he Christmas real soon if @Silver is doing some recoiling



Haha @Christos -
I agree, i think Xmas is around the corner


----------



## Silver

@BumbleBee , i am happy with the SS wire
Thanks for the "prodding" a while back
Its instant and this wire resistance comes out nicely for the Reo/OL16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Oh my word this is brilliant. Not as poky and hot as the 0.28 ohm 6 wrapper. It's slightly cooler but much denser yet still crisp enough. Instant too.
> 
> And a big thanks to @antonherbst for gifting me his OL16 tip which I love (mine broke). Thanks Anton. This is awesome.
> 
> The 12mg Pure Tobacco is a bit harsh. Hehe. I need to go easy on this. It's quite a vicious juice. Stop it I like it.
> 
> Man this OL16 rocks !



Only a pleasure to have gifted you with the tip. Glad i can help a fellow reonaut. That setup sounds like a baseball hitter. Hitting hard

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Only a pleasure to have gifted you with the tip. Glad i can help a fellow reonaut. That setup sounds like a baseball hitter. Hitting hard



Thanks again @antonherbst 
I really liked the stock OL16 tip and when mine broke off a piece on the top i was very unhappy
I tried lots of tips and found some joy with the Merlin Mini tip for a while
Thanks to you my OL16 is back on top form again !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee , i am happy with the SS wire
> Thanks for the "prodding" a while back
> Its instant and this wire resistance comes out nicely for the Reo/OL16


I'm glad you're enjoying it @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> 0.35 on the dot! Hehe
> Feels like I got a full house @Rob Fisher.
> 
> Doesn't happen too often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't too bad to build this time. I pushed the coils close to the posts with the screwdrivers and about at the right height. Then tightened. Then fixed their positioning afterwards.
> 
> Coils looking pretty. Nice and high. Close to the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 28g SS by the way. (I like it crisp with the thinner wires. )



Hi @Clouds4Days 
This build is currently in my OL16 - just scroll up to check it out
Not exotic i know, but simple twin with 28g SS at 0.35 ohms
Its amazing and i like it a lot. Instant ramp. Crisp. Good vigour. Am getting almost a full bottle on a battery and its still a great vape to the end. Suits me for tobaccoes and fruity menthols.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Hi @Clouds4Days
> This build is currently in my OL16 - just scroll up to check it out
> Not exotic i know, but simple twin with 28g SS at 0.35 ohms
> Its amazing and i like it a lot. Instant ramp. Crisp. Good vigour. Am getting almost a full bottle on a battery and its still a great vape to the end. Suits me for tobaccoes and fruity menthols.



Thank you for the tag Silver.
What airflow hole do you use @Silver ?
I want a tight draw so i can MTL .


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you for the tag Silver.
> What airflow hole do you use @Silver ?
> I want a tight draw so i can MTL .



I have never tried MTL on the OL16!
I feel bad about that because I know it is capable of that 
But my RM2s are my MTL atties.

My OL16 is set up for restricted lung - using the largest airhole

Try the smaller holes for MTL.

I would probably not suggest a dual coil for MTL. Go single
Not sure if an exotic coil is right either for such limited airflow but i havent tried that

I recall reading a thread on ECF where the guys were talking about a "Z coil" for the OL16. They liked it a lot for MTL. Maybe try search there for it. The Z refers to the coil placement in the atty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> I have never tried MTL on the OL16!
> I feel bad about that because I know it is capable of that
> But my RM2s are my MTL atties.
> 
> My OL16 is set up for restricted lung - using the largest airhole
> 
> Try the smaller holes for MTL.
> 
> I would probably not suggest a dual coil for MTL. Go single
> Not sure if an exotic coil is right either for such limited airflow but i havent tried that
> 
> I recall reading a thread on ECF where the guys were talking about a "Z coil" for the OL16. They liked it a lot for MTL. Maybe try search there for it. The Z refers to the coil placement in the atty



Ahhh ok i know Exacly what you talking about @Silver , i have done a Z coil on my petri before. So will give it a go on the ol16.

I think Kanthal will be the best so i can get the ohms higher and maybe a 2mm i.d 

I have alot of atties for restricted lung so the ol16 wil be my dedicated MTL atty.

Do you vape menthol fruits or tobaccos in your OL16 @Silver ?


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Ahhh ok i know Exacly what you talking about @Silver , i have done a Z coil on my petri before. So will give it a go on the ol16.
> 
> I think Kanthal will be the best so i can get the ohms higher and maybe a 2mm i.d
> 
> I have alot of atties for restricted lung so the ol16 wil be my dedicated MTL atty.
> 
> Do you vape menthol fruits or tobaccos in your OL16 @Silver ?



Ok, let us know how it goes. I would also like to try the OL16 in MTL

I vape tobaccoes that are a bit weaker and fruity menthols - in the OL16
I also use this atty for juice reviews occasionally.
When set up right, the flavour is very good for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Damn, that was a long and fruitfull 17 pages of information. Thanks to all the contributors. Now all I need is an OL16.
C'mon Courier Guy!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> Damn, that was a long and fruitfull 17 pages of information. Thanks to all the contributors. Now all I need is an OL16.
> C'mon Courier Guy!
> 
> Regards



Awesome to hear you got one. Now just need the reo grand a vape heaven is in your hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

antonherbst said:


> Awesome to hear you got one. Now just need the reo grand a vape heaven is in your hands.


Tracking TCG seems to be on track for delivery tomorrow, seems like its going to be a weekend of experimenting. Will be running it on the RSQ until a Reo finally shows up. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Copied @Silver's build above, Using a 2.5mm ID coming to 0.4 Ohm. On a 80% battery(4V) I'm vaping at ~30.5 Watt. Close but not yet as good as the NI80 build @Scissorhands left in but close enough. Practice makes perfect.


Not all that neat, and its bugging me, but will work on that.

Played around with single coils, both side and center mount, specifically for MTL purposes, but reverted back to this DL build.

Will need to get some NI80 wire. All I have is various SS, K and Ni200 wire of various gauges and formats.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Raindance said:


> Copied @Silver's build above, Using a 2.5mm ID coming to 0.4 Ohm. On a 80% battery(4V) I'm vaping at ~30.5 Watt. Close but not yet as good as the NI80 build @Scissorhands left in but close enough. Practice makes perfect.
> View attachment 118309
> 
> Not all that neat, and its bugging me, but will work on that.
> 
> Played around with single coils, both side and center mount, specifically for MTL purposes, but reverted back to this DL build.
> 
> Will need to get some NI80 wire. All I have is various SS, K and Ni200 wire of various gauges and formats.
> 
> Regards




Ey! Not too shabby for your first Ol16 build, welldone

I need to recoil my other ol16 and I promised @Silver I would do my step by step. The holiday makers are making their way home, if I get a chance ill upload it tomorrow if you want my tips

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Scissorhands said:


> Ey! Not to shabby for your first Ol16 build, welldone
> 
> I need to recoil my other ol16 and I promised @Silver I would do my step by step. The holidays makers are making their way home, if I get a chance ill upload it tomorrow if you want my tips


That will be great and very much appreciated.
I saved the old coils you supplied for further study but getting all the details right here will be great.

Tried Kanthal single coil at 1 Ohm for MTL but that was a flop. Must add the MTL draw on this atty is exactly what I have been looking for so now its a case of learning to build for it.

The airflow options on this atty are amazing! Really tight MTL right up to a not so restricted DL draw ideal for those long self indulgent draws. which is exactly what you want with all this flavor on tap.

Also, one OL16 is not enough. It performs stunningly as a DL device and expect with the right build will do the same for MTL so one is obviously not enough. Just when I thought I managed to halt the past two years rapid almost uncontrolled decent down the rabbit hole.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> Copied @Silver's build above, Using a 2.5mm ID coming to 0.4 Ohm. On a 80% battery(4V) I'm vaping at ~30.5 Watt. Close but not yet as good as the NI80 build @Scissorhands left in but close enough. Practice makes perfect.
> View attachment 118309
> 
> Not all that neat, and its bugging me, but will work on that.
> 
> Played around with single coils, both side and center mount, specifically for MTL purposes, but reverted back to this DL build.
> 
> Will need to get some NI80 wire. All I have is various SS, K and Ni200 wire of various gauges and formats.
> 
> Regards


A winner first post and build.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Raindance 

I actually refilled my Reo/OL16 today with another juice and am liking that coil a lot. Still have the same one in it. Yours is 2.5mm ID, mine is 2mm.

Cant see from your pic how high or low the coils are. Mine are such that the airflow is in line with the bottom part of the coil. 

Im getting a nice crisp vape with it. And very good flavour. Accurate. Its instant and lovely. My power on the mech is in the region of 45W (implied). 

So far its my best OL16 coil for my taste. Menthol comes through nice and crisp! 

Its not the biggest vape but the flavour is very good for me


----------



## Scissorhands

Haha


Raindance said:


> That will be great and very much appreciated.
> I saved the old coils you supplied for further study but getting all the details right here will be great.
> 
> Tried Kanthal single coil at 1 Ohm for MTL but that was a flop. Must add the MTL draw on this atty is exactly what I have been looking for so now its a case of learning to build for it.
> 
> The airflow options on this atty are amazing! Really tight MTL right up to a not so restricted DL draw ideal for those long self indulgent draws. which is exactly what you want with all this flavor on tap.
> 
> Also, one OL16 is not enough. It performs stunningly as a DL device and expect with the right build will do the same for MTL so one is obviously not enough. Just when I thought I managed to halt the past two years rapid almost uncontrolled decent down the rabbit hole.
> 
> Regards



Haha fantastic, I know exactly what you mean, unfortunately I haven't been able to get into the full swing of MTL , dual coils, second largest air holes, 6MG has been my ol16 sweet spot

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Nice one @Raindance
> 
> I actually refilled my Reo/OL16 today with another juice and am liking that coil a lot. Still have the same one in it. Yours is 2.5mm ID, mine is 2mm.
> 
> Cant see from your pic how high or low the coils are. Mine are such that the airflow is in line with the bottom part of the coil.
> 
> Im getting a nice crisp vape with it. And very good flavour. Accurate. Its instant and lovely. My power on the mech is in the region of 45W (implied).
> 
> So far its my best OL16 coil for my taste. Menthol comes through nice and crisp!
> 
> Its not the biggest vape but the flavour is very good for me


The coil sits just below halfway down the air flow hole. I can see right through the bottom of the coils. There seems to be a huge difference with the coils just above the halfway mark. Small adjustments seem t make a big difference on this device.


Excuse the Q&D picture.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Raindance said:


> That will be great and very much appreciated.
> I saved the old coils you supplied for further study but getting all the details right here will be great.
> 
> Tried Kanthal single coil at 1 Ohm for MTL but that was a flop. Must add the MTL draw on this atty is exactly what I have been looking for so now its a case of learning to build for it.
> 
> The airflow options on this atty are amazing! Really tight MTL right up to a not so restricted DL draw ideal for those long self indulgent draws. which is exactly what you want with all this flavor on tap.
> 
> Also, one OL16 is not enough. It performs stunningly as a DL device and expect with the right build will do the same for MTL so one is obviously not enough. Just when I thought I managed to halt the past two years rapid almost uncontrolled decent down the rabbit hole.
> 
> Regards


I only do MTL and mostly on OL16s. Second smallest air hole. Single coil claptons (lately those VandyVape Superfine wire), 2.5 mm. Anything from around 0.5 to 0.9 ohms, depending on the juice it is intended for in my Reos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Andre said:


> I only do MTL and mostly on OL16s. Second smallest air hole. Single coil claptons (lately those VandyVape Superfine wire), 2.5 mm. Anything from around 0.5 to 0.9 ohms, depending on the juice it is intended for in my Reos.


@Andre, Is that a centre or side mounted coil? Single or both air holes?

I had various single coils in there today. Kanthal and SS, center and side mounted, but although I managed to get flavor, something that eluded me on other devices, it was not on the DL level. Not close.

Regards


----------



## Silver

@Raindance , I am mot so experienced with the OL16 but it sounds like your coil position is good.

What juice are you vaping? I am finding good crispness with my setup which suits juices where a crispness is what you are looking for.

I have also not gotten round to MTL despite wanting to. Reason is that I got "stuck" on its great dual coil restricted direct lung. And i have my RM2s thankfully for MTL so i have not pushed on to MTL on the OL16 yet.

@Andre - how do you install the coil for the MTL vape in your OL16 - is it on one side or in the middle?


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> @Raindance , I am mot so experienced with the OL16 but it sounds like your coil position is good.
> 
> What juice are you vaping? I am finding good crispness with my setup which suits juices where a crispness is what you are looking for.
> 
> I have also not gotten round to MTL despite wanting to. Reason is that I got "stuck" on its great dual coil restricted direct lung. And i have my RM2s thankfully for MTL so i have not pushed on to MTL on the OL16 yet.
> 
> @Andre - how do you install the coil for the MTL vape in your OL16 - is it on one side or in the middle?


Running a Fruit Menthol DIY on the DL dual coil setup. Used Twisp's Tobacco 8MG during my MTL experiments. I liked it on @Johan Coetzee's Cue so gave it a shot. LOL, first tried this 8Mg juice in dual coil DL mode and it hit me between the eyes. Was a bit out of sorts for most of Saturday morning. Besides the high Nic, I also found the flavor to robust for DL vaping. Especially in this atty.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Raindance said:


> @Andre, Is that a centre or side mounted coil? Single or both air holes?
> 
> I had various single coils in there today. Kanthal and SS, center and side mounted, but although I managed to get flavor, something that eluded me on other devices, it was not on the DL level. Not close.
> 
> Regards





Silver said:


> @Raindance , I am mot so experienced with the OL16 but it sounds like your coil position is good.
> 
> What juice are you vaping? I am finding good crispness with my setup which suits juices where a crispness is what you are looking for.
> 
> I have also not gotten round to MTL despite wanting to. Reason is that I got "stuck" on its great dual coil restricted direct lung. And i have my RM2s thankfully for MTL so i have not pushed on to MTL on the OL16 yet.
> 
> @Andre - how do you install the coil for the MTL vape in your OL16 - is it on one side or in the middle?



All side mounted, quite close to the posts - it has to be with a 2.5 mm ID clapton, @Silver and @Raindance. Slanted coil to accommodate the not-very-flexible ceramic wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flava

Just tried a new single coil side mount build. Flat60 25g 2.5mm 0.4ohm. Not bad at all. Will run for a while and see how this goes. 
Added 2 pics for coil height that works best for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Scissorhands

Ok day got busy! Not gonna have time for the build today 

Sorry @Raindance

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## joshthecarver

I am considering purchasing an OL16, and this thread makes me even more eager, however I am not entirely convinced it will suit my preferred vaping style. My go to setup at the moment is a hadaly with a single 3mm alien at around 0.21 ohms on a mechanical squonker. How does the OL16 compare to the more modern 22mm attys in the flavour department? I am assuming I need not build as low, as the chamber is smaller and more condensed. What is the airflow like compared to the hadaly if anyone owns both? I prefer a restricted lung hit, warmish but dense if that makes sense? Information overload, it's just that I am very excited


----------



## Scissorhands

joshthecarver said:


> I am considering purchasing an OL16, and this thread makes me even more eager, however I am not entirely convinced it will suit my preferred vaping style. My go to setup at the moment is a hadaly with a single 3mm alien at around 0.21 ohms on a mechanical squonker. How does the OL16 compare to the more modern 22mm attys in the flavour department? I am assuming I need not build as low, as the chamber is smaller and more condensed. What is the airflow like compared to the hadaly if anyone owns both? I prefer a restricted lung hit, warmish but dense if that makes sense? Information overload, it's just that I am very excited



Yo bud, I have experience with both and the following is my opinion/judgment

If you are looking for a hadaly experience, the Ol16 isnt gonna do it, if you want something different, better suited for stealth/MTL/ tight lung hit, its ideal

- you could get some 28/40 fused in there but for the most part you can forget about fancy coils

- the airflow is quite versatile, yet at its most open setting its still tighter than a hadaly

- my preferred ohm range for the Ol16 is 0.3 - 0.4 but alot of guys use it at higher (and lower!) ohms with tighter airflow (I use the largest and second largest on simple dual builds)

- Flavour wise its difficult to compare anything with a Hadaly - its a reference/all rounder (debatable - the best flavour atty out there ), to me the Ol16 is a topper, does better with fruits, worse with creams/bakeries , a very crisp vape

- easy to achieve a warm dense vape without a huge cloud, if you dont have experience with something tighter than a hadaly, I would recommend trying one before you buy, coming from a hadaly I didn't like the ol16 at first but its grown on me alot, its a different experience

Kind Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## joshthecarver

Thanks, @Scissorhands 

I'm looking for something different, and I don't mind a more restricted hit. I don't/can't build fancy coils so I buy prebuilt aliens etc, but I've always had a soft spot for round wire. I'll wait a couple of days and then make a decision. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Scissorhands said:


> Yo bud, I have experience with both and the following is my opinion/judgment
> 
> If you are looking for a hadaly experience, the Ol16 isnt gonna do it, if you want something different, better suited for stealth/MTL/ tight lung hit, its ideal
> 
> - you could get some 28/40 fused in there but for the most part you can forget about fancy coils
> 
> - the airflow is quite versatile, yet at its most open setting its still tighter than a hadaly
> 
> - my preferred ohm range for the Ol16 is 0.3 - 0.4 but alot of guys use it at higher (and lower!) ohms with tighter airflow (I use the largest and second largest on simple dual builds)
> 
> - Flavour wise its difficult to compare anything with a Hadaly - its a reference/all rounder (debatable - the best flavour atty out there ), to me the Ol16 is a topper, does better with fruits, worse with creams/bakeries , a very crisp vape
> 
> - easy to achieve a warm dense vape without a huge cloud, if you dont have experience with something tighter than a hadaly, I would recommend trying one before you buy, coming from a hadaly I didn't like the ol16 at first but its grown on me alot, its a different experience
> 
> Kind Regards


@Scissorhands , where do you get 28/40 fused? Do you make it yourself?


----------



## Scissorhands

Petrus said:


> @Scissorhands , where do you get 28/40 fused? Do you make it yourself?


Hi @Petrus 

I got a pair with a combo I bought from @Amir some time ago, I believe they were from @smilelykumeenit ?

Personally I preferred plain Ni80 26 though

Kind regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit

Scissorhands said:


> Hi @Petrus
> 
> I got a pair with a combo I bought from @Amir some time ago, I believe they were from @smilelykumeenit ?
> 
> Personally I preferred plain Ni80 26 though
> 
> Kind regards



i don’t make 28/40 fused, especially for an OL16! you need smaller builds with higher ohms : )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands

smilelykumeenit said:


> i don’t make 28/40 fused, especially for an OL16! you need smaller builds with higher ohms : )



Well . . . Now I feel terrible!

I definitely had fused coils in the OL16 I got from Amir

Maybe @Amir could assist?

Sorry guys

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Scissorhands said:


> Well . . . Now I feel terrible!
> 
> I definitely had fused coils in the OL16 I got from Amir
> 
> Maybe @Amir could assist?
> 
> Sorry guys



The coils were from @smilelykumeenit for the OL16 but I do not know what gauge they were. Something like 38/40 ish... I never know with these things which is why I have a coil guy... @smilelykumeenit handles everything including Hadaly, BB, Skyline, Flav and every other stupid curve ball I throw out on a whim to try something new. Not trying to up his sales here or anything but I'm not the easiest to deal with and I keep no record of what went in where and how it worked out. He handles all that for me and is quite patient when dealing with someone like me... My point is, if you ain't a coil master then keep one on speed dial. The coil is the engine room. It can make a Wasp outshine a Hadaly when done correctly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Just rebuilt. 28g SS316 @2mm id. 0.39ohm. I think this matches the original NI80 build that was in there.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Starting this thread hoping to find and share knowledge on best builds for both DL and MTL vaping on the Origin Little 16 RDA. 

Please post descriptions and pictures of your builds for this versatile little flavor machine.

Allow me to start. Having been searching for a decent MTL setup for several months and have at last used @Andre's advice and copied the setup he recommended.
40AWG over 28AWG SS316 with an ID of 2.5mm 4.5 wraps coming to 0.6 Ohm's. Installed at an angle to accommodate the 3mm Silica wick with one end resting on the juice well floor. Vaping in mech mode on an RSQ.


(Sorry for the pic quality)
Vaping on a single smallest airflow hole directly facing the centre of the coil, the vape is flavorful with plenty body and mouth feel. light to medium throat hit and a smooth draw.

Regards

Tagging @Amir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Raindance 

Am thinking to move this to the established OL16 thread which has been going since 2015
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-origen-little-16-bf-thread.t17297/page-18

What do you think?


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Thanks @Raindance
> 
> Am thinking to move this to the established OL16 thread which has been going since 2015
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-origen-little-16-bf-thread.t17297/page-18
> 
> What do you think?


Please do, I did a search to see if one existed but came up empty handed. Searched for OL16 builds, see I should have used the full name 

Thanks @Silver 
Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Please do, I did a search to see if one existed but came up empty handed. Searched for OL16 builds, see I should have used the full name
> 
> Thanks @Silver
> Regards



Thanks
Have moved the above 3 posts here @Raindance 

Have also added (OL16) to the thread title

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Raindance said:


> Starting this thread hoping to find and share knowledge on best builds for both DL and MTL vaping on the Origin Little 16 RDA.
> 
> Please post descriptions and pictures of your builds for this versatile little flavor machine.
> 
> Allow me to start. Having been searching for a decent MTL setup for several months and have at last used @Andre's advice and copied the setup he recommended.
> 40AWG over 28AWG SS316 with an ID of 2.5mm 4.5 wraps coming to 0.6 Ohm's. Installed at an angle to accommodate the 3mm Silica wick with one end resting on the juice well floor. Vaping in mech mode on an RSQ.
> View attachment 119734
> 
> (Sorry for the pic quality)
> Vaping on a single smallest airflow hole directly facing the centre of the coil, the vape is flavorful with plenty body and mouth feel. light to medium throat hit and a smooth draw.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tagging @Amir



Thanx for the tag @Raindance 

I need to get silica wick to give this a shot but keep in mind that I would be willing to compromise on flavor to increase the throat hit. I like the raspy-ness of a MTL nic kick at the end of a long day. In fact I already start craving an ice cold coke and a throat punch from 11am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Using the same build technique and the same coil size, just different wire, I’m getting a much more indulgent experience out of the OL16. This will be my new staple. The throat hit is phenomenal, the flavor is rich and sharp, vape is nice and wet. The hard part now is deciding which reo mini to keep... thoughts anyone? 






Both are in excellent condition and well looked after by the previous owners so it makes it even more difficult to let one of them go. 






Thinking of keeping the SL and letting the solid body go... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Amir said:


> Using the same build technique and the same coil size, just different wire, I’m getting a much more indulgent experience out of the OL16. This will be my new staple. The throat hit is phenomenal, the flavor is rich and sharp, vape is nice and wet. The hard part now is deciding which reo mini to keep... thoughts anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are in excellent condition and well looked after by the previous owners so it makes it even more difficult to let one of them go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of keeping the SL and letting the solid body go...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, keep the SL, and DIBS on the solid, xx

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Caramia said:


> Yep, keep the SL, and DIBS on the solid, xx


Damn, @Caramia called dibs befire me... Eisch

Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Caramia said:


> Yep, keep the SL, and DIBS on the solid, xx



They both obviously need a good cleaning but they're Reo's after all. Previous owners did a really good job of maintaining them though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Raindance said:


> Damn, @Caramia called dibs befire me... Eisch
> 
> Lol


You have second dibs!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

Caramia said:


> You have second dibs!


I've got dibs if That SL ever goes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Damn, I love that Black SL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] how do you insert a post before other posts. I need to dibs a SL Reo mini that I missed out on?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] how do you insert a post before other posts. I need to dibs a SL Reo mini that I missed out on?



Lol @GregF , that cant be done
Not even we can do it 

Havent you seen when we create a new thread and then move other posts into it, it moves them in above based on the time stamp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Silver said:


> Lol @GregF , that cant be done
> Not even we can do it
> 
> Havent you seen when we create a new thread and then move other posts into it, it moves them in above based on the time stamp


Hey it was worth a shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> Hey it was worth a shot



You could always send a PM and try be nice to the seller and explain the importance

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> You could always send a PM and try be nice to the seller and explain the importance


And I'm just sitting here. Grinning from ear to ear...
Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Petrus said:


> Damn, I love that Black SL.



I don’t see why you wouldn’t... I really love it too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

GregF said:


> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] how do you insert a post before other posts. I need to dibs a SL Reo mini that I missed out on?



The decision has been made... the SL is staying... the new owner of the solid body will announce himself soon. Hopefully today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> The decision has been made... the SL is staying... the new owner of the solid body will announce himself soon. Hopefully today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't receive the tracking number....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> I didn't receive the tracking number....



I thought you collecting


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> I thought you collecting


I better shower then


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> I better shower then



Pics... Or it didn't happen!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Pics... Or it didn't happen!!


You are spending too much time in that website that must not be named...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> You are spending too much time in that website that must not be named...



vaping underground UK?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

At both @Amir and @Christos 

Pictures of the vape meet or it didnt happen.


----------



## Petrus

Tanks ,tanks ,tanks, yesterday was a bad day, leaking galore. I think that is why I just love squonking . Hassle free way of vaping, or at least for me. This morning I brought one of my OL16's back to life again . A dual superfine Ni80 clapton. 0.3 ohms, 2.5mm id. Just perfect . I love it on the Tmod squonker.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That looks great @Petrus 

Am also loving the OL16 
Finding a lovely crisp and vigorous vaoe with twin SS 28g 2mm ID normal coils at 0.35 ohms
I think it was you that suggested something along those lines and am liking it a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> That looks great @Petrus
> 
> Am also loving the OL16
> Finding a lovely crisp and vigorous vaoe with twin SS 28g 2mm ID normal coils at 0.35 ohms
> I think it was you that suggested something along those lines and am liking it a lot.


And I can verify that as I copied this build from @Silver.

My RTA's are gathering dust since i learned how to squonk. I hope one does not get hairy palms or something like that from squonking too much?

Refgards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Raindance said:


> And I can verify that as I copied this build from @Silver.
> 
> My RTA's are gathering dust since i learned how to squonk. I hope one does not get hairy palms or something like that from squonking too much?
> 
> Refgards



No no that’s the other bottom fed hobby where you squirt the juice out from the bottom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

hi guys.got the clone with my luxotic.
had dime trouble at first then tried @Silver %s build with reference from @Raindance but something was missing for me.
I got throat irritations instead of throat hit.
then looked up some more builds but I came up with this setup.
Ss twisted to 1mm thick and dual coil with as cable wrapped In cotton for wickingit also works fine with plain cotton wick.my first build was 0.1 ohms but it burnt fast and i got dry hits so u added another turn in each coil on my second and it came to 0.2
I also made a DL cap for it.
it doesn't look all that great but the vape is awesome.
i miss the 0.1ohm build as s it ramps quicker and the vape is warmer but not the dry hits and the good part is switch caps and I mtl and DL on the same build and also depending on my mood.if anybody is interested I will do my best to post picks this week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joshthecarver

So it's only been a day, but I've had about 5 different builds in the OL16. It shines with just about everything. BUT... I got a little mad and threw in dual 2mm MTL fused claptons coming in at 0.33. I feel it need not be so low on an OL16, since the cap heats up rather rapidly, but the flavour is out of this world.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

joshthecarver said:


> So it's only been a day, but I've had about 5 different builds in the OL16. It shines with just about everything. BUT... I got a little mad and threw in dual 2mm MTL fused claptons coming in at 0.33. I feel it need not be so low on an OL16, since the cap heats up rather rapidly, but the flavour is out of this world.
> View attachment 128692


Mad as in angry or mad as in nuts?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joshthecarver

Raindance said:


> Mad as in angry or mad as in nuts?
> 
> Regards


I was a little daring/nuts, however the build is angry in comparison to my others

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

joshthecarver said:


> So it's only been a day, but I've had about 5 different builds in the OL16. It shines with just about everything. BUT... I got a little mad and threw in dual 2mm MTL fused claptons coming in at 0.33. I feel it need not be so low on an OL16, since the cap heats up rather rapidly, but the flavour is out of this world.
> View attachment 128692


Glad to see it is treating you well.

Enjoy the vape. And it was nice to have met up with you and have a coffee vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

I promised so I'm doing this with the old coils just as tutorial type thing. I oxidise the cable then twist it tight in the drill. Then lay it on the cotton. And when it looks good enough i roll it so there's a thin layer all around the cable. Then i snip it with wire cutters. Reason for doing this later is the cable cuts better and cleaner. Then I slip it in the coils and check the resistance once more before completing the build just as you would rayon. 

Disclaimer... I have seen other people doing this, there way this is my way. so if you have seen this before do t say i didn't warn you that there are versions of this out there















Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

